# Spring/Summer Cowash Challenge 2010



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is the official thread. 

WHAT: Spring/Summer Cowash Challenge 2010
WHEN: March 20, 2010-September 21, 2010

RULES:
Cowash at least 1x/weekly
Report what you used and how your hair responds

CHALLENGERS:
RockCreak
washnset
Loves Harmony
Day36
LaToya28
Barbie83
SignatureBeauty
danigurl18
countrychickd
~NanceBoTwin~
chebaby
grow
IDareT'sHair
LongHairNWaiting
lashley02
vainjane
JusMarieJolie
Jordan S.
chrisanddonniesmommy
ltown
sparklebh
naturalepiphany
joseelie
DDtexlaxed
cch24
LaFemmeNaturelle
Hair2Here
momoftrips
SmilingElephant
bestblackgirl
bimtheduck
pinkchocolatedaisy
sipp100
JKelly0204
Trini Chutney
PrincessLinzz
Vonnieluvs08
hair4romheaven
metamorphose88
bkprincesa
Firstborn2
2themax
Jynlnd13
motherpopcorn562
EbbonyTx
PearlyCurly
coconow2007
Foufie
NJoy
lacreolegurl
shinyblackhair
lolascurls
EMJazzy
Nice & Wavy
Poopiedo
Nayna
luving me
Jaded faerie
LadyRaider
B Phlyy
Toy
OhSoOthentik
Joy2day
mswinky
ajoke
morehairplease
Platinum
Black Hoya Chick
chocolat79
mEmYSELFaNDj
hola lo2002
Prettyeyes
ms.blue
love.akihsoy
Mom23
Summer79
ckisland
SunnyDelight
ms.lisab
makeupgirl
MyAngelEyez~C~U
Shadiyah
leigh.hill
merilusmims
QueenBrittny
Kami02
Mimi22
lilsparkle825
MummysGirl
Chelz
ladysaraii
MzPrince
guudhair
Keysha1983
Diva Esq
CurliDiva
ILuvsmuhgrass
jasmineml
JD2'd
Jade Feria
runrunrunner
Moniquenuss
Truth
SouthernStunner
Imoan
song of serenity
NappyDesma

IT IS 11:15 AM ON SATURDAY, MARCH 20, 2010--THE FIRST DAY OF SPRING! I WILL NOT BE ADDING ANYONE ELSE TO THIS LIST. I THINK I FORGOT 1-2 NAMES SO I AM GOING BACK TO THE ORIGINAL THREAD SO I CAN ENSURE THAT EVERYONE WHO JOINED IS ON HERE.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 20, 2010)

*YESS, I made it!

I'll be co-washing 2-3 times per week. I've done this before and had great results. My co-washing conditioners are:

Aussie Moist, most of the time
NTM Daily Deep Conditioner
Silicon Mix, sometimes 
Renpure Organics Body and Shine Conditioner
Renpure Organics Volumizing Conditioner*


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2010)

I will be cowashing 3-4 times a week.

My cowash conditioners are:
Hairveda's Moist PRO
Hairveda's Moist 24/7
Hairveda's Amala Cream Rinse
Claudie's Honeysuckle Cream Rinse
Claudie's Moisturizing Conditioner
Oyin's Honey Hemp
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa
Giovanni's Nutrafix Reconstructor
Jasmine's Shea Butter Cream Rinse
Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Conditioner
Shikai Everyday Conditioner
Shikai Henna Highlighting Conditioner
Millcreek Keratin
Millcreek Biotin
Millcreek Henna
Komaza's Moku Conditioner  

Still to try:
Desert Essence Green Apple & Ginger Conditioner
Desert Essence Red Raspberry Conditioner
Desert Essence Italian Red Grape Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner

To use up:
Patene Nature Fusion Conditioners 

Don't come up in here acting all shocked cuz ya'll know I'm a pj .


----------



## ckisland (Mar 20, 2010)

Yay! I'm so excited for this challenge .

I'll be cowashing daily with a combination of SheScentIt condishes, Suave condishes, and some others. I will also be bunning every night and detangling weekly.
Tonight I shampooed, DC'd, detangled, and now my hair's in a high bun and ready for tomorrow .
I think I'll use my SheScentIt condishes twice a week, once for detangling and I'll rotate the others weekly.
ETA: list of conditioners
SSI Super Soft Honey Conditioning Rinse
SSI Avocado Conditioner
SSI Green Tea and Hibiscus Conditioner
Suave Almond and Shea Butter Conditioner
use up the rest of:
Trader Joe's Triple Tea Tree Conditioner
Neutragena Triple Moisture Conditioner(?)
Catwalk Oatmeal and Honey Conditioner
Afroveda Kissi Seed ProV conditioner
Afroveda Prana Green Tea conditioner
Pantene Curls Conditoner (got a big bottle left)


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks for adding me! 

i'll be doing it 3-5x a week (depending on my mood)
i love condition rinsing in the warmer months

i'll be using vo5 free me freesia and/or lustrasilk shea&mango 
for the most part right now
i'll certainly give a shout if i use anything else/anything new
i'd love to try some new conditioners for this. 

now i'm in a big mood to do this
but someone else is about to get in the shower
hmpfh. HURRY UP! hahaha


----------



## Moniquenuss (Mar 20, 2010)

Awww did I miss roll call? ( i was an hour late


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2010)

Moniquenuss said:


> Awww did I miss roll call? ( i was an hour late


 
I responded in the sign up thread. I'm adding you now.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Mar 20, 2010)

Im planning on cowashing 2-3 times per week alternating between Suave Humectant (for moisture) and Mane and Tail (for protein) I mixed EVOO in both conditioners. I will only detangle and comb through my hair once a week during a cowash. The other times I will cowash while still in a bun, no combing.


----------



## Moniquenuss (Mar 20, 2010)

Wooohoooo!!!! Il be back in the am. I have to go get some more conditioner. So far I will be using
Aussie moist
wen fig
HE hydrolicous
silicon mix
silk elements (the green one)

oh and I plan on cowashing 2-3 times per week and only coming on cowash days. For the most pRt I will be trying to avoid a lot of protein conditioner because I have the bkt and I don't want to over do it.


----------



## EbbonyTx (Mar 20, 2010)

I just did my cowash!

Washed with Aussie Cleanse & Mend (cheap and great slip)
DC'd with ORS Replenishing Conditioner for an hour (more slip)

I am about to use my homemade MN concoction, moisturize/seal, and put on my silk scarf!

Good night ladies!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 20, 2010)

Currently using RenPure Organics "My Pretty Hair is Parched" Moisturizing Conditioner. I think I cowashed 4-5 times this week. this stuff is the best! for $6.99, it is worth MORE than every penny.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm in! My hair LOVES water! Please add me to the list. I usually cowash twice a week, Saturday and Wednesday...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll be co-washing 3-5x a week. I'm not exactly sure what all I will be using I'm still experimenting with all natural ingredients.

But I have been using avocado, honey, coconut milk, with good results. Tonight I cowashed with coconut milk and honey mixed in water.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 20, 2010)

*Forgot to add, earlier I cowashed with Aussie Moist then did a rinse with Porosity Control.*


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 20, 2010)

co washed this morning using AM.


----------



## Mom23 (Mar 20, 2010)

I co-washed this morning using V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze. I plan to co-wash every day and use: Nature's Gate aloe vera, nourish spa (Trader Joe's), Aussie Moist, and Suave coconut.


----------



## guudhair (Mar 20, 2010)

I will continue prepooing with oil each time....and every two weeks I will do my normal herbal rinse (amla, bhrami, bhringraj, and/or shikakai powders) or use a shikakai shampoo bar.

I will be co-washing twice a week using one of the following conditioners until I figure out which one works the best for my hair:

Aubrey Organics - Honeysuckle Rose
esencia - White Lotus
Renpure Organics - Moisturizing Conditioner
VO5 Moisture Milks - Strawberries and Cream
Sauve Naturals - Tropical Coconut
Sauve Naturals - Ocean Breeze
Lustrasilk Colesterol- Shea Butter plus Mango


These two have cones but I need to use them up:

Herbal Essences - Hello Hydration
Organix - Shea butter conditioner

I will add Roux Porosity Control to these as needed until I use it up as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

Co-Washed this a.m. with Tigi Catwalk Moisture Maniac  Will Co-Wash Once/Twice a Week  Will be using:

1) Nexxus Humectress

2) AO's 

3) PhilipB Deep Conditioning Creme Rinse

4) Beauty Without Cruelty Moisture Plus

5) Alterna Hemp Hydrate

6) Hairveda Moist/247

8) Skala Ceramides Conditioners

9) Any Natures Gate, Abba, J/A/S/O/N that I already have

10) *Any and All 6, 8, 10 ounce Bottled/Tubed Conditioners currently in My Stash -- trying to use those up*


----------



## Day36 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I will start off cw'ing at least 1x a week; and, I will increase the frequency as the weather warms.

I will be using:

V05s
HE LTR
HE TT

*will be back to add more*


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I'm gonna be co-washing 1-2 times weekly... I usually use the Tresemme Cone-Free Conditioner, Suave Humectant, or VO5 conditioners.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 20, 2010)

I would co-washing with the combination of giovanni smooth as silk, tresemme moisture rich and tresemme anti-sponge once a week in the beginning and later going on twice a week in the summer.  I might do a light  protein treatment in between since my hair likes protein.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll be cowashing every day until this challenge is over! I'm alternating between Tresemme Naturals (moisture) and Suave Coconut (protein). I'm glad that both of these conditioners are cheap because I opened the 25 ounce Tresemme conditioner on Monday and its over halfway done!

Cowashed this morning with Tresemme.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> I'm in! My hair LOVES water! Please add me to the list. I usually cowash twice a week, Saturday and Wednesday...


 
I added you.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 20, 2010)

I will be co-washing 3 times a week (sun, wed, fri) and I hope to be done with these darn conditioners by the end of the summer. My co-wash conditioners are:

1. Vo5 Revitalizing (something about berries idk)
2. Suave Naturals Coconut
3. Dove Cool Moisture 
4. Suave Almond and Shea Butter
5. TRESemme Moisture Rich
6. Renpure Organics "My Pretty Hair is Parched" Moisturizing Conditioner
7. Herbal Essence Hydralicious Reconditioning (2)
8. Vo5 Strawberries and Cream
9. Vo5 Free Me Freesia

This will be fun, I LOVE co-washing and can't wait to use up my products!


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 20, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm gonna be co-washing 1-2 times weekly... I usually use the Tresemme Cone-Free Conditioner, Suave Humectant, or VO5 conditioners.



ooooh.  

i didnt know the naturals line was cone-free. 
i've used some tresemme conditioners and theyre great at first
but then the coneage gets to me

i was going to pass by this naturals line because i was like "yeah right"
but maybe i will actually try it!


adding:  eep.  i just read the ingredients.  it has alcohol at the end.  isopropyl alcohol (the same as rubbing alcohol).  i mean it's one of the last ingredients, but still...i dunnooo


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2010)

I cowashed with Amala Cream Rinse after my deep water exercise class this morning at the pool. When I got home I added my leave in (Alba) and moisturizer (Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream). I had some build up which the amala got out and my hair feels soft and moisturized.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Mar 20, 2010)

Yay i made it. I will be co-wash with Wen. From now until Mid-May when the semester is over I will be Co-Wash every Wednesdays and Saturdays. And starting from Mid-May until the end of the challenge I will co-Wash every other day


----------



## equestrian (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll be co-washing 2-3 times a week with Garnier Triple nutrition and natures gate biotin. I co-washed with these two last night, then put my hair up. I was getting some a couple hair's in my finger while applying the conditioner so I skipped detangling.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 20, 2010)

First Day Of Spring and it is Raining in Texas where I am, bummer.

Ok I will C0-washing 3x's a week (M-W-F) Maybe a saturday depending if I get out and do YardWork!!!

Using:
Suave Almond & Shea Butter Conditioner


----------



## Toy (Mar 20, 2010)

I conditioned washed with Wen Fig & joico Moisture recovery balm and i will be alternating conditioner 2x a week...i wash on wednesday & saturdays.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll be co-washing 2-3x a week. Since I live in Southern California, the weather's fine to do so. 

My products:

Vo5's Moisture Milks in Passionfruit Smoothie and Strawberries and Cream (I keep it simple).


----------



## Moniquenuss (Mar 20, 2010)

I was just wondering what are you ladies doing with your hair after you cowash? I normLly do a ponytail but it's getting boring


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2010)

Moniquenuss said:


> I was just wondering what are you ladies doing with your hair after you cowash? I normLly do a ponytail but it's getting boring


 
Wet bun.  I'm in that challenge too but that is what I would normally do.  I may try wash & gos this summer.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 20, 2010)

Co wash today with Hair One (Olive Oil) then place some twist in my hair for a twist out


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 20, 2010)

Since my hair is so short, I just apply my heavy cream and go, maybe a headband or put a colorful scarf on.


----------



## yora88 (Mar 20, 2010)

On Monday, I will start cowashing my hair at least once a day (sometimes I cowash twice a day ). My cowash conditioners are Dove Intensive Daily Treatment Conditioner and Dove Intensive Repair conditioner. I also have some VO5 conditioner that I need to finish, so I will be using that as well.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 20, 2010)

I took my hair down from the bun I put it in last night, and cowashed with Suave Coconut condish and TJ Triple Tea Tree leaving it in. I must say my curls are poppin' . I was suppose to be bunning, but I think I'm going to go back to the WnG as my primary style. I was looking at how my ends were bent into that bun and it just felt like a bad idea erplexed. So my new routine is to cowash daily and wear a WnG, detangling once or twice (if needed) a week.


----------



## NappyDesma (Mar 20, 2010)

I subscribed to the thread "Spring/Summer Cowash Challenge 2010 Sign Up Thread" by Shay72, and get email everyday. But i don't see my name. I'm on page 4.


NappyDesma


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Everyone!! 

I will be co-washing with:

Nature Mills Biotin Conditioner
Herbal Essence Hello Hydration
Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship

DC
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Joico Hydration

New Staple
Roux Porosity Control at the rinse


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> I subscribed to the thread "Spring/Summer Cowash Challenge 2010 Sign Up Thread" by Shay72, and get email everyday. But i don't see my name. I'm on page 4.
> 
> 
> NappyDesma


 
Hi,
I thought I missed you . I will add your name to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 20, 2010)

.............


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 20, 2010)

Toy said:


> I conditioned washed with Wen Fig & joico Moisture recovery balm and i will be alternating conditioner 2x a week...i wash on wednesday & saturdays.


 

Would you believe it's snowing here in Chicago but hey that's the Chi. It's not sticking though..thank God....


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 20, 2010)

Moniquenuss said:


> I was just wondering what are you ladies doing with your hair after you cowash? I normLly do a ponytail but it's getting boring



I air dry and put it a bun or braids


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 20, 2010)

i conditioned at like 3/4 in the am haha. 
the water rushing on my head...ahhh.  lovely feeling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking forward to this Challenge.  As I am Trying to use up alot of stuff that's 1/2, 1/4, 2/3'rds Full.

Hoping to stay on top of Co-Washing twice a week.  Hopefully my Tuesdays (at work) won't be too hectic/tiring.  So Far, My Co-Wash Days will be Tuesday & Saturday.

Pulled out all of my smaller bottles/tubes....they will definitely be the first to go.  All of them.  

Anything that is not a DC or a Specialized Conditioning Treatment.


----------



## *ElleB (Mar 20, 2010)

Just seeing this but I'm going to be cowashing anyway as a part of my regime with my new TWA. Good Luck ladies!


----------



## *ElleB (Mar 20, 2010)

Just seeing this but I'm going to be cowashing anyway as a part of my regime with my new TWA. Good Luck ladies!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2010)

I love co-washing! I plan to co-wash 3-4 times a week with Suave Humectant. I may try other conditioners as well (my hair responds well with Suave Humectant). As soon as I remove my Senegalese Twists, I plan to start adding my Ayurvedic powders to my condish as well. I'm transitioning so I may end up co-washing every day.


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 20, 2010)

Cowash 3-4 times weekly (I'll probably increase to 5 when it gets warmer here in the UK). My hair won't be loose on my cowash days, it'll either be in pixie braids or in 6 big braids.

*Staple cowash cons*
Aussie Moist
HE Hydralicious
HE Totally Twisted
HE Hello Hydration
Suave Humectant

*To use up*
Nexxus Humectress
Nexxus Headress

*To try out*
HE Beautiful Ends (may be similar to/same as the U.S's LTR)

DC 2ce a week.
Shampoo/soap wash when I feel like my hair needs it (which isn't very often).

1st update will be tomorrow.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Mar 20, 2010)

i cowashed today with Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner. i didn't feel like it did anything for me. didn't hurt me, but didn't benefit me either. 

after i rinsed, i put in HE LTR Leave-in. this stuff is THE BOMB on my natural hair. its so soft, and super shiny! i'm shocked. the only thing i don't like about it is that it makes my hair shrink more than usual. but its all good bcuz  it actually moisturized my hair! ♥


----------



## guudhair (Mar 21, 2010)

I prepooed last night with Dabur Amla oil then cowashed with VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberries and Cream...I didn't put anything on my hair afterwards because I want to see how my hair responds to the conditioner alone plus there was still plenty of oil residue in it...my hair feels clean, soft, and moisturized...for the next couple of weeks, I'll be prepooing w/oil then cowashing w/VO5 Strawberries and Cream conditioner until it's gone before I move on to another conditioner.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 21, 2010)

Shay thanks for starting this challenge the weather is getting warm and my head is sweating. 
I'll be cowashing 2x aweek for now and will probably pick up in the summer. 
I'm PJ so I have alot of products to use up and will add more: 

Giovanni 
Jasmine
Oyin
Elasta
Suave
Hair one
Ayurveda
Lustrasilk
VO5
Mane&Tail
MillCreek
Jason


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2010)

I've seen a lady or two mention ayurveda. Right now I'm doing a double tea rinse on my full hair day which is Saturday or Sunday depending on my schedule. Now that I'm upping the cowashing I may mix powders in for at least one cowash a week or do a tea rinse followed by a cowash or I may do each 1x/wk.  We shall see.


----------



## NappyDesma (Mar 21, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Hi,
> I thought I missed you . I will add your name to the list. Thanks!


 
Thank you! Your a Doll!!!
I will be co-washing 2-3 times a week.

*My co wash conditioners are*:
Desert Essence Green Apple & Ginger Conditioner
Sauve Naturals - Tropical Coconut
Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner
Herbal Essences - Hello Hydration
Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship
Herbal Essence Totally Twisted
Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Conditioner (Not to happy with this one.....would be willing to trade or give away)

*Deep Condition*
Aubrey Organics - Honeysuckle Rose

*Will Try*
Herbal Essence Hydralicious Featherweight
Herbal Essence Hydralicious Self Targeting
Aussie Moist 3 Min Miracle


Question for you ladies,

Has anyone every used a leave in conditioner as a co wash instead????

I'm thinking about using Giovanni Direct Leave In and Garnier Fructis sleek and Shine.

Feedback please. Thank you!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Mar 21, 2010)

Cowashing once 1x weekly with either:

V05 Clarifying Conditioner *OR* Suave Clarifying Conditioner


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 21, 2010)

runrunrunner said:


> adding:  eep.  i just read the ingredients.  it has alcohol at the end. * isopropyl alcohol (the same as rubbing alcohol)*.  i mean it's one of the last ingredients, but still...i dunnooo




Yeah, I was a little bit concerned about that when I first got it but honestly, this stuff is one of the best (if not THE best) conditioners for co-washing that I've ever used. 

It's a winner for me!!


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm going to DC today with AOHSR mixed with Nexxus Humectress (AOHSR is sooo thick, I feel like I'm wasting it using it by itself!).

I'll co-wash after I rinse out the DC w/ my Tresemme Naturals (Moisture) condish and rollerset the front of my hair (wearing my half-wig this week)


----------



## cch24 (Mar 21, 2010)

cowashed with suave coconut after my workout.


----------



## Moniquenuss (Mar 21, 2010)

Last night I did my first cowash of the season! I used my beloved Aussie moist and it was soooo soft! This time I did something different this time I washed my hair in sections and didn't comb it until the final rinse out. This time I barely lost any hair


----------



## Mom23 (Mar 21, 2010)

I co-washed today with Suave Tropical Coconut. I plan on ordering some Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose this week to add to the rotation.


----------



## Day36 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dcw w/ssi honey rinse mix and cw'ed with v05 herbal escapes to help detangle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

Plan to Co-Wash Tuesday with J/A/S/O/N Hemp Conditioner. _*Part of the Use It Up* _


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 21, 2010)

After my dc'ing, I will co-wash today using my Vo5's Moisture Milks in Passionfruit Smoothie. Dc'ing twice a week is really helping!!!


----------



## Nayna (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm probably going to DC with yes to carrots today then follow with aphogee 2 min.  I have my eyes on that tresemme naturals conditioner; I'd like to incorporate it into my many co wash conditioners if it works like some of the ladies have been saying.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 21, 2010)

I"m cowashing today with coconut milk, avocado and honey.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 21, 2010)

i did another condition rinse.

i put the conditioner on last night, but i was so tired that i just slept in it
(which i've done plenty of times.) 

this time i used the vo5 free me freesia (the first time i used the lustrasilk shea/mango)


----------



## guudhair (Mar 21, 2010)

Are yall cowashing twice or once and letting it sit for a few minutes?


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 21, 2010)

guudhair said:


> Are yall cowashing twice or once and letting it sit for a few minutes?





i usually let it sit for about 10 minutes before i rinse.
i just throw some plastic on my head
& do all my other in the shower stuff 

but only once per session.  i dont reapply conditioner if that's what you mean?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 21, 2010)

guudhair said:


> Are yall cowashing twice or once and letting it sit for a few minutes?


 
I do it twice...because I use two different conditioners...first time is the Vo5 second time is HE and I let the HE sit.

I'm getting ready to co-wash in 5 mins and will use Vo5 Strawberries and Cream and Lustrasilk Mango and Shea Butter


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2010)

guudhair said:


> Are yall cowashing twice or once and letting it sit for a few minutes?


 
Twice. First focusing only on scalp and new growth. Rinse then apply throughout my hair and put a plastic cap on while I take a shower.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 21, 2010)

guudhair said:


> Are yall cowashing twice or once and letting it sit for a few minutes?



Twice. I apply some, let it sit for about 2-3 minutes, shower, and rinse. Then, I'll apply some more and rinse in cooler water.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 21, 2010)

i can't wait to get started...my first cowash of the season will be next weekend. i'll be using my beloved herbal essences hello hydration.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't know what my regi is going to be yet.  Last time it was 2-3x a week.  I haven't figured out what my spring/summer PS will be which will make a difference in how many times I co wash.

My condishes:
SSI Super Soft Honey
SSI Avocado (new & old formula)
SSI Green Tea Hibsicus
Giovanni SAS (to use up)
YTC 
Mane n Tail (to use up)
Jessicurl Too Shea!!
Aussie Moist (to use up)
AO GPB (to use up)


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 21, 2010)

How did I miss this thread? I am definitely in!  The cwing challenge 2 years ago seriously helped with my retention! 

Cowashed today with Redken All Soft and left in Redken Heavy Cream, sealed with castor oil. I'm airdrying 80% and about to bun it up for the night.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 21, 2010)

guudhair said:


> Are yall cowashing twice or once and letting it sit for a few minutes?



Usually I cowash only once.  I apply it once I get my hair fully wet then let it sit during my shower.  The only time I cowash twice is if I have gel or some other heavy product in my hair and I want clean hair without having to poo.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 22, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> How did I miss this thread? I am definitely in!  The cwing challenge 2 years ago seriously helped with my retention!
> 
> Cowashed today with Redken All Soft and left in Redken Heavy Cream, sealed with castor oil. I'm airdrying 80% and about to bun it up for the night.


Butterfly08--I'm adding anyone else officially to the challenge but you are more than welcome to participate unofficially.   



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Usually I cowash only once. I apply it once I get my hair fully wet then let it sit during my shower. The only time I cowash twice is if I have gel or some other heavy product in my hair and I want clean hair without having to poo.


I use gel daily and I'm using sulfur too that is why I cowash 2x.  Trying to prevent buildup.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Do you find that you use more conditioner when you cowash then when you DC?  If so, why?


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Last night, I DC'd on dry hair with ORS Replenishing Con+EVOO, cowashed with HE 'Healthy Ends' (1st time trying it and I like  )


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmmm... good question. When I DC on dry hair, I use a lot of conditioner but on wet hair, I don't. 
Cowashing - my hair is wet but I use *a lot* of conditioner all the time... maybe cos it's cheaper than my deep conditioner.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Do you find that you use more conditioner when you cowash then when you DC?  If so, why?


----------



## cch24 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just cowashed with Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 22, 2010)

Co washed this morning with my HE LTR conditioner...as well as Suave Humectant bc i used up my LTR :woohoo: before i was finished with my wash...put in my Coco Creme leave in and some Proclaim Oil and wet bunned.


----------



## Summer79 (Mar 22, 2010)

This week I'll be using up the rest of my Sauve Humectant for my cowashing and sealing with my loves Vatika and castor oil.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 22, 2010)

i'll probably skip condition rinsing today, but do it tomorrow or the next day. 

i've been really wanting to try elucence mbc...i'll be good/smart and not spend the money, though. maybe later.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 22, 2010)

did i join this challenge? if not, im in.

i co washed today with aussie moist.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 22, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Do you find that you use more conditioner when you cowash then when you DC? If so, why?


 
No I use more conditioner when I dc.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> did i join this challenge? if not, im in.
> 
> i co washed today with aussie moist.


 
Yes, you joined.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 22, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Do you find that you use more conditioner when you cowash then when you DC?  If so, why?



I use more when I DC because I apply my dc in parted sections from root to tip.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2010)

Cowashed today with Suave Humectant.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Do you find that you use more conditioner when you cowash then when you DC?  If so, why?



I think I use more to DC but if the bottle has a pump or the condish is thin I believe I use more to cowash.  

I just noticed that when I cowashed the other day I was using a lot more condish. I was pumping the hell out of my Aussie moist container trying to coat each and every strand (I wasn't even going to detangle).  However when I was using my SAS (8oz) I think I got like 3-3.5 uses out of it.  At the rate I'm cowashing and how much I was pumping I'm going to be out of condish by June-July.


----------



## CurlyNue (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm in on this challenge.  I will cowash 2x-3x per wk. This will change to daily cowashes as the weather warms.

I can't wait to see how this works for my newly 100% natural hair (BC'd Saturday).


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 22, 2010)

Co-washed today with Mills Creek Biotin conditioner, deep conditioned with Joico Intense Hyrdator followed by Roux Porosity to close my cuticles.


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 22, 2010)

oil rinsing (w/ EVCO) and co-washing (w/ Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture) tomorrow morning.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 22, 2010)

CurlyNue said:


> I'm in on this challenge. I will cowash 2x-3x per wk. This will change to daily cowashes as the weather warms.
> 
> I can't wait to see how this works for my newly 100% natural hair (BC'd Saturday).


 
Hi, I'm not adding any new challengers to the list but you can join unofficially.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm going to start doing this since i'm bunning. This week I'm clarifying b/c I have build up but I will co wash next wed. probably.


----------



## Imoan (Mar 22, 2010)

Co washed with Shescentit Avocado Conditioner, then applied Coco Creme Leave-In Conditioner, then twist with myhoneychild type 2 hair creme. See ya next monday


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 22, 2010)

Alright, I'll be co-washing this friday with a mix of Suave Humectant, Nature's Gate Biotin. Then I'll DC with AOHSR  and a smidgen of wheatgerm oil. I plan to do my first flexirod set using some of my CFCG Jherri Juice n water, LOL. Hopefully I don't end up looking a HAM for my brother's wedding this Saturday.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 23, 2010)

I plan to cowash every day or every other day when I'm bunning or wearing a wng. When my hair is in twists I will do it 1-2x/wk. My cowash conditioners (currently) are: Sauve naturals (pomegranate) and V05 moisture milks.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 23, 2010)

After stalking the Jherri Juice thread, I went and bought a bottle of Care Free Curl Gold . After 2 tries, I know that it's a no go. Tried it on dry hair and wet hair after cowashing . My hair was so dry today after being sooo soft the days before. I leave in the conditioner when I cowash, that's all I need to have soft hair all day. Why was I even looking to add another product when I have a fool proof reggie already? 'Cause I'm a pj .


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 23, 2010)

*I cowashed earlier with Garnier Fructis Instant Melting conditioner (for ceramides), then followed/rinsed with NTM Daily Deep*


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 23, 2010)

condition rinsed today with vo5 free me freesia & sealed with macadamia nut & castor oil mix.  hair feels lovely.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 23, 2010)

Checking in.....dc/pre-pooing now with moisturizing conditioner/pc  for 30 min. without heat and will shampoo and cw while in the shower.


----------



## NappyDesma (Mar 23, 2010)

Has anyone used a leave in conditioner as a co wash? I have some leave in that I don't really care for, and was thinking of using them as either a co wash or to wash out a henna......any suggestions?


----------



## cch24 (Mar 23, 2010)

First cowash and wet bun as a natural! I used Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 23, 2010)

cch24 said:


> First cowash and wet bun as a natural! I used Tresemme Naturals.


 
I hope you posted pics somewhere on here! I can't wait to see them .

I cowashed this morning with Millcreek Biotin conditioner, moisturized with TW mist, and sealed with cocasta oil. Hair feels moisturized and strong.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 23, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> Has anyone used a leave in conditioner as a co wash? I have some leave in that I don't really care for, and was thinking of using them as either a co wash or to wash out a henna......any suggestions?


 
I have not. I know some use conditioners as leave ins so I say give it try.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 23, 2010)

Cowash with Jason peppermint and biotin today.


----------



## momoftrips (Mar 23, 2010)

Just cowashed with Terax Crema.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2010)

Just Co-Washed with the remainder of my Hemp Seed Conditioner.  And just DC'ed with Joico Moisture Recovery.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 23, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> Has anyone used a leave in conditioner as a co wash? I have some leave in that I don't really care for, and was thinking of using them as either a co wash or to wash out a henna......any suggestions?


 

I know someone who used giovanni direct leave in by mistake because she grabbed the wrong bottle. she said she loved it much better than using it as a leave in

BTW...I'm co-washing tonight again with Vo5 Free Me Fresia and Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango or whatever it's called


----------



## NappyDesma (Mar 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I know someone who used giovanni direct leave in by mistake because she grabbed the wrong bottle. she said she loved it much better than using it as a leave in
> 
> BTW...I'm co-washing tonight again with Vo5 Free Me Fresia and Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango or whatever it's called


 

Thank you!!! I have that leave in too! I think I'll try that tonight for my co wash when I get back from the gym. I have gariner sleek and shine too, I wonder how that will work? I'll use that after giovanni and report back.

Thanks again girlfriend!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm about to go co-wash now, I've been sitting here with an egg, avocado and coconut milk in my hair for about an hr, time to wash it out.

ETA:: Just washed my hair and it feels real strong, I'm glad the egg worked, since I'm co-washing and in the juice challenge I don't want my hair feeling to mushy from to much moisture.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Co-washed earlier today after my dc'ing. I know some may think that co-washing after dc'ing is a whole lot of extra work; but, it helps with my detangling session in the shower. So, every little bit counts.

Btw, I used Vo5 Moisture Milks in Passionfruit Smoothie.


----------



## Mom23 (Mar 24, 2010)

I did a pre-poo with coconut oil, honey, and castor oil. Then I co-washed with Nature's Gate aloe vera. My twa is nice and soft.


----------



## Truth (Mar 24, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Co-washed earlier today after my dc'ing. I know some may think that co-washing after dc'ing is a whole lot of extra work; but, it helps with my detangling session in the shower. So, every little bit counts.
> 
> Btw, I used Vo5 Moisture Milks in Passionfruit Smoothie.



I do that sometimes....

anywho checkin in...cowashed I guess u can say yesterday..lol.. with AO honeysuckle rose


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 24, 2010)

fighting the urge to cowash and do a braidout...or twistout...OR wet bun..._OR_ pigtail overnight and dry bun in the AM. ugh, so many options, but i said i'd make this blowout last till the weekend!!! argh!!


----------



## cch24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut today for a little protein.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Mar 24, 2010)

I was sooooo tempted to buy a grip of V05 conditioners yesterday, they were on sale at Food 4 Less for only .69cents. I dont even use V05 but for that price I was gonna start. I didnt get any because I was with my SO and he is sooo against my PJ habit, and he snapped at me as I started looking at them. Talking about "get away from those you dont even use that kind!" lol At least I know he pays attention huh.

Oh and I cowashed in four plaits yesterday, with Suave Humectant mixed with EVOO. After wards I sealed with JBCO and added EVOO to the length of my hair still in the plaits.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 24, 2010)

Please put me in this challenge i will use anything VO5


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kerryann said:


> Please put me in this challenge i will use anything VO5


 
Kerryann I am not adding anyone else to the list but you are more than welcome to follow along and post with us.

I cowashed yesterday with Amala Cream Rinse, moisturized with Hydrasilica and bunned it up.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 24, 2010)

Co-washed with Redken Smooth Down (as usual), left a little in and put into knots. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## joy2day (Mar 24, 2010)

Checking in... tonight I did a molasses pre-treatment under my steamer for 30 mins. Then co-washed with Suave Humectant... Then Aphogee Keratin 2 mins (for 2 mins) rinsed and put in my leave-ins and rollerset.

I really like the Suave Humectant, it seems to be very comparable to Nexxus Humectress. If my hair continues to like this, and I can do a DC with it too, I may replace Humectress...


----------



## NJoy (Mar 24, 2010)

Cowashed with Mill Creek Biotin Condition followed by NTM Daily Deep Conditioner. My naked hair is so soft and moisturized. Loving it!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 24, 2010)

I co-washed today with Mane N' Tail Herbal Olive Oil Complex conditioner....i really like it

My hair feels slightly strengthened.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 25, 2010)

*Co-washed/DC with Aussie 3-minute, followed with Porosity Control*


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2010)

Cowashed with Suave Humectant


----------



## Ltown (Mar 25, 2010)

Co-wash with hair one.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Cowashed with Tresemme Naturals.... again.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 25, 2010)

Checking in.....dc/pre-pooing now with moisturizing conditioner/pc  for  30 min. without heat and will shampoo and cw while in the shower.


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 25, 2010)

CW tonight with HairOne con.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with Millcreek Biotin, moisturized with Komaza's vitamin reign, and sealed with Qhemet's OHHB. My hair felt thick & strong.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 25, 2010)

i'll condition rinse tonight.


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi everyone. This is my very first post and I would love to join this challenge. The last year and a half I have been natural but did not take care of my hair so yesterday my husband shaved my head bald for me. I am so happy to be starting all over from scratch. 

I plan to co wash daily alternating between my conditioners until they are completely gone:

Suave Naturals Fresh Berry Smoothie (almost gone)

Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut

Creme Of Nature Chamomile & Comfrey (Trying to use up)

Sunsilk Therma Shine (Trying to use up)

Elasta QP Intense


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 25, 2010)

I plan to cowash tonite w Suave Naturals Pomegranate Splash and use Tresemme moisture rich as my leave in & bun.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 26, 2010)

Cowashed tonight with avocado, coconut milk and honey.


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Mar 26, 2010)

Co washed w/ Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut added a little glycerin.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 26, 2010)

I just co-wash with giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture and my hair felt dry and now dcing w/ shescenit fortifying hair masque.  I hope my hair feels better after this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 26, 2010)

Won't start until April 1st, since that's when my other challenge "juice" will begin.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 26, 2010)

Rinsed my hair in the shower this evening


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2010)

Will Co-Wash tommorrow a.m. with something I already have Open i.e. Nexxus Humectress, Alterna Hemp Hydrate (anything that is currently open that is moisturizing) in my Stash.

Part of my _Personal Use It Up_ Stash for 2010.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Won't start until April 1st, since that's when my other challenge "juice" will begin.


 
what's the "juice" challenge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> *what's the "juice" challenge?*


 
FYI:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=454940


----------



## ckisland (Mar 26, 2010)

So I've actually been sticking to this challenge . It's the only thing I will stick to! lol! 
This week I've been cowashing with Pantene Curls and some cheapie condish. I love this stuff. And compared to my SSI condishes, it's so much for so little. I've decided to stick with detangling twice a week with my SSI condishes do to rereading a post by Cichelle (I believe), who said that she had to detangle every few days. My next detangling session is Saturday and I'm going to rollerset afterwards . I'm so excited for big fluffy hair. Maybe I'll get a real rollerset this time .


----------



## equestrian (Mar 27, 2010)

I co-washed do day with garnier TN and Biotin conditioner. I left some of the conditioner in and used HE hydralicious as leave in. My hair dries to soft and straight when I use leave in


----------



## tiffal1922 (Mar 27, 2010)

Count Me IN!!
I currently co-wash weekly but i plan on doing the following...

Pre-poo with EVOO
Co-Wash with Aussie Moist
DC with Pantene restoratives mask(1hr heated/3+hours without heat)
use a dime sized amount of aussie moist as leave-in along with evoo on ends and a little Aloe Vera Gel

(i also plan on clarifying with ACV and Baking Soda bi-weekly but that may change to weekly..depends on what my hair likes)

then I intend on going on about my bidnazz


----------



## Day36 (Mar 27, 2010)

dcw w/strinillah+aphogee 2min. cw w/vo5


----------



## momoftrips (Mar 27, 2010)

Cowashed with Satinique Moisturising Detangler.


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I'm a little tardy for the party... been going thru things.. but I'm here.

I co-wash daily because I'm still trying to figure out how to get that second day hair.  By the time I wake up in the morning... it's flat or looks like a bush - lost most of the curls.

Right now I co-wash with V05 moiture milks or suave.  I'll DC about every other cw, apply coconut oil and KCCC..that's it!

Haven't picked up a comb to detangles since 3 days after I BC'd.  I don't have nothing to detangle right now.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 27, 2010)

Prepoo'd with HV Avoya Oil, JBCO and EVCO.  Did a Brahmi, Maka, Amla tea rinse, then co-washed w/ AM.  Under the dryer now with my KC Humecto/JBCO mix.  I'll probably bun.

ETA:  Changed my mind, decided to do a ponytail rollerset, that may turn into a bun after I finish air drying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

This Morning Co-Washed and Used Up Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 27, 2010)

So I'm realizing that during the week (except Fridays) I'm doing more of a co-rinse. I apply the conditioner to my wet hair, let it sit while I shower, and then detangle while rinsing it out. On Fridays I actually apply the conditioner directly to my scalp and massage it in to clean my scalp.

So... today I co-rinsed with Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## Blessedmocha (Mar 27, 2010)

Count me in please.. I have been lurking since beginning, but only just become a fully paid member.

I already cowash 2x weekly with my DC.

I DC every Wednesday and Saturday and cowash it out.. thats it. 

Today, I DC'd with ORS Replenisher and cowash it out.. viola!


----------



## Toy (Mar 27, 2010)

Deep conditioning with Wen Fig Cleansing conditioner.


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 27, 2010)

Co-washed Tuesday with HE LTR conditioner. Hair responded pretty well. I think I'm gonna stick to cowashing once a week until the weather gets a little warmer here in Houston.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 27, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with Suave Coconut and Pantene Curls, rinsing all of the condish out. I must say products do matter. My naked hair is nowhere near as soft as it is when I use SSI condishes . I added some leave-in and it's okay, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## mzlatisha (Mar 27, 2010)

everybody is doing the car wash that is great.

charity is great.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 27, 2010)

CW'd Thurs with Redken All Soft con, rinsed and bunned it up using Redken Heavy Cream and jheri curl juice.

Last nite poo'd with Aveda shampoo for blond hair and DC'd with heat with Aveda Damage Remedy. It's still in right now . I have on a plastic bag, a scarf and a hat and am about to go for a 30 minute walk. When I get back I'll shower and rinse it out, then rollerset. I probably won't cowash again for a few days.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 27, 2010)

^^MizzLatisha your hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## yora88 (Mar 27, 2010)

Cowashed last night using Dove conditioner. And today I cleansed my hair using a clarifying shampoo and I am currently under the dryer deep conditioning with Pantene Breakage Defense Mask and Porosity Control.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2010)

Scorpiocutie said:


> Hi everyone. This is my very first post and I would love to join this challenge. The last year and a half I have been natural but did not take care of my hair so yesterday my husband shaved my head bald for me. I am so happy to be starting all over from scratch.
> 
> I plan to co wash daily alternating between my conditioners until they are completely gone:
> 
> ...


 


tiffal1922 said:


> Count Me IN!!
> I currently co-wash weekly but i plan on doing the following...
> 
> Pre-poo with EVOO
> ...


 


mocha77 said:


> Count me in please.. I have been lurking since beginning, but only just become a fully paid member.
> 
> I already cowash 2x weekly with my DC.
> 
> ...


 
Ladies I'm not adding anyone else officially to the challenge.  You are more than welcome to follow along and post though.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2010)

I cowashed this morning with Claudie's Moisturizing Conditioner.  I love the way it makes my hair feels .


----------



## equestrian (Mar 27, 2010)

Just co-washed with Hello Hydration and my hair feels so moisturized   I'm throwing away that Hydralicious.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 27, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> Just co-washed with Hello Hydration and my hair feels so moisturized  I'm throwing away that Hydralicious.


 
Whaaat? I LOVE hydralicious! I HATED hello hydration. I gave it away...you can give me your hydralicious


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 27, 2010)

Just checking in. I co-wash at least every other day and then add S-Curl for moisture. I baggy while sleeping. Its going good for now.


----------



## Summer79 (Mar 28, 2010)

I did a prepoo (pre cowash) with Vatika oil, then cowashed with my trusty Suave humectant which I never rinse out 100%, and sealed that in with a little Vatika and some Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.  It's got my other fav oil in it, castor oil, plus I LOVE the smell!


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 28, 2010)

*Man, sometimes I feel like I want to cowash my hair every day! I love cowashes!!

I picked up a bottle of Renpure Moisturizing Conditioner. I want to use it now!! My hair is still pretty soft from last night's DC. I'll wait until tomorrow LOL*


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 28, 2010)

Cowashed today using V05 Kiwi Lime....then V05 Free Me Fressia from the MM line.  I had to get that setting lotion out of my hair from the ponytail rollerset I did yesterday.  My hair felt horrible to the touch.


----------



## NappyDesma (Mar 28, 2010)

Ran 3.5 miles tonight, braided about 12 plaits and co- washed with giovanni direct leave in. So far so good. I wanted to use it up along with my gariner sleek and shine. I have so much conditioner that I brought with me and bought since I've been here!
I'll post my results tomorrow and maybe a pic.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 28, 2010)

Co-rinsed with Tresemme Naturals this morning.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 28, 2010)

ok, today was my wash day. i was gonna attempt an all-natural regimen, but i will save that for a day i DC.

*prepooed overnight with coconut/olive/castor oil
*bentonite clay treatment (added warm water to clay till it was a little thicker than pudding; left in for 20 min)
*cowashed with HE hello hydration
*added a bit of VO5 strawberries and creme, then the last of my MJ baby buttercreme and some curly pudding mixed with aloe vera gel

i think it came out nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

Next Co-Wash, I plan to use Beauty Without Cruelty Moisturizing Conditioner

Part of Project _'Use It Up'_ 

Will be using this for the next few cowashes until it is gone.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Today is wash day and I'm still using my usual avocado, coconut milk and honey.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ok, today was my wash day. i was gonna attempt an all-natural regimen, but i will save that for a day i DC.
> 
> *prepooed overnight with coconut/olive/castor oil
> *bentonite clay treatment (added warm water to clay till it was a little thicker than pudding; left in for 20 min)
> ...


 
Beautiful


----------



## NJoy (Mar 28, 2010)

Cowashed with MC Biotin Conditioner and HE LTR. I love cowashing. My HE LTR makes me feel like I'm doing an HE commercial. :eyebrows2


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 28, 2010)

Just co-washed with Vo5 Free Me Fresia followed by HE Hydralicious Reconditioning. Left some in and my hair is airdrying sooo nicely!


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 28, 2010)

I am only starting out with co-washing 2-3 times this week but once it gets hot I will be doing it everyday. 
I have been using wen fig; mixed chicks deep cond

I can't wait to go back to the store. I wanted shescentit banana bree but they are closed. anyone know why?


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Mar 28, 2010)

Co washed yesterday and today using Suave Tropical Coconut.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 29, 2010)

*I cowashed with Renpure Organics Moisturizing Shampoo. IT SMELLS SO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!    I know I saw people saying it smelled good, but I wasn't expecting this orgasmirificness of a scent!

Then I did a final rinse with PC, put a little HE LTR leave-in on my ends and Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage serum through out my hair. Even with those delicious-smelling products, my hair still smells like Renpure. 

I put my hair in 2 buns to airdry and I keep tossing my head around just to catch a whiff of the smell. OMG I'm still ing!! 

               *


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 29, 2010)

Love Cowashing the weather was perfect for it today, I think will do it everyday if the weather stays like this...


----------



## cch24 (Mar 29, 2010)

Co-rinsed with Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## yora88 (Mar 29, 2010)

Cowashed with Dove conditioner. Applied breakage defense mask to hair immediately after. I must say that the breakage defense mask has stopped ALL breakage and shedding. It's amazing. After I use up all of my Dove conditioners I plan on cowashing with Panetene Relaxed and Natural conditioner.


----------



## NappyDesma (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, my co-wash with giovanni direct leave in (yesterday) was ok. I think I'll use it as a co-wash when I get down to nothing rather than use it up.

Just co-washed in twists with aussie 3 min miracle. So far i like it. But as usual the big reveal in the morning will tell it all. When I cowashed in the braids and took them out..........awful!! I looked like whoopi goldberg back in the color purple days!!!! For now on I will cowash in twists.

Have any of you ladies co washed in braids successfully? If so, what was your regimen?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mom23 (Mar 29, 2010)

I co-washed with AO Honeysuckle Rose. My twa is on the grow. I love co-washing.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Mar 29, 2010)

I just co-wash with WEN Lavendar about 4 hours ago. I am letting my hair airdry in a bun right now. I will probably repeat on Wednesday


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 29, 2010)

Co-washed with White Rain Tropical Coconut condish mixed W/ Jason Jojoba condish twice last week.


----------



## equestrian (Mar 29, 2010)

I used my suave humectant yesterday.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Mar 29, 2010)

Saturday: cowashed with Suave Humectant
Sunday/Monday: cowashed with HE Hello Hydration ♥


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 29, 2010)

probably condition rinse tomorrow.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 29, 2010)

cowashed w/ wen fig. dc'd w/ wen fig and ion extreme moisturizing nurture cream


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 29, 2010)

after my cowash sunday, i wore a WNG, then braided it into two french braids that night and bunned today. i will cowash again tomorrow after physical therapy with the hello hydration and/or strawberries and creme i left in the shower. i am so excited about the prospect of using up all these MILLIONS of bottles of conditioner i own!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 29, 2010)

bestblackgirl said:


> I just co-wash with WEN Lavendar about 4 hours ago. I am letting my hair airdry in a bun right now. I will probably repeat on Wednesday



How is the wen lavendar? I was going to give it to my mom because she always obsesses about volume and i think this is what this wen product is for. I always use the sweet almond mint and fig. But I'd like some volume for when I wear my hair curly. Does it actually give you volume is basically my ?. Sorry for the round aboutness.


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Mar 30, 2010)

Checking in Cowashed today.


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

Applied Aphogee 2 min to dry hair for 5 minutes, rinsed out and cowashed with Aussie Moist.


----------



## gennatay (Mar 30, 2010)

Its just getting warm enough in Chicago to do co-washes again. I did one last night with Suave coconut conditioner. Put in some KKCC and oils.


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 30, 2010)

co-washing yesterday evening w/ a mixture of VO5 Strawberries and Cream and Tresemme Naturals... it was unintentional, I didn't realize the VO5 was practically done and the Tresemme was already in the shower but it came out really nice and really soft.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 30, 2010)

cowashed this morning using AM.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 30, 2010)

corinsed with Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 30, 2010)

cowash today with jamaican mago and lime


----------



## NJoy (Mar 30, 2010)

taking a break from cowashing until monday.  I'm in Vegas on vacation and cowashed only to find that Vegas has the hardest water I've ever experienced. Ah well.  I'll have to settle for spring water spritzing.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 30, 2010)

Cowash with hair one olive oil.


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 30, 2010)

Still cowashing daily.....


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 30, 2010)

still going


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 30, 2010)

waiting my new conditioner to arrive!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 30, 2010)

I cowashed with Desert Essence Green Apple & Ginger  this morning.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 30, 2010)

i did condition rinse today like i said i would. 

i want some new (different) conditioners. lol. 
i've gotta be good, though.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 30, 2010)

Co- washed today with Suave Cocout Conditioner... I am so in love with that conditioner.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 30, 2010)

Co-Washing with Hello Hydration I am currently under the heating cap with Joico K Pak reconstruct all up in my dome!


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 30, 2010)

did anyone really notice the feel of protien than moisturizing conditioners have on your hair? like you can feel it in your hands on your hair the difference without lookin to see what it is?


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Mar 30, 2010)

co washed today


----------



## Nayna (Mar 30, 2010)

Cowashed last night with HE curls and waves (or whatever it's called).  It's nice and light.  I followed up with evoo then jojoba. My hair feels nice.  Not oily and not dry.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I cowashed with Desert Essence Green Apple & Ginger  this morning.


sounds tasty. where did you get that?


----------



## ingenious_mind (Mar 30, 2010)

Is it too late to join this challenge??? For the past few weeks I have been co-washing everyday. Before that I was co-washing 2x a week I've been using, nourish spa, tea tree tingle conditioner, or a V05 moisture milks. I also deep condition once a week with  either lutrasilk mango shea butter or ORS  conditioner.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 30, 2010)

cowash tonight


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 30, 2010)

Just co-washed with CON Moisture Extreme....not a fav but I need to use this up!


----------



## NappyDesma (Mar 31, 2010)

ingenious_mind said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge??? For the past few weeks I have been co-washing everyday. Before that I was co-washing 2x a week I've been using, nourish spa, tea tree tingle conditioner, or a V05 moisture milks. I also deep condition once a week with either lutrasilk mango shea butter or ORS conditioner.


 

Have you noticed a difference in moisture or growth since you started co-washing daily?


----------



## cch24 (Mar 31, 2010)

cowashed again this morning.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Mar 31, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> How is the wen lavendar? I was going to give it to my mom because she always obsesses about volume and i think this is what this wen product is for. I always use the sweet almond mint and fig. But I'd like some volume for when I wear my hair curly. Does it actually give you volume is basically my ?. Sorry for the round aboutness.


 
I honestly am not sure. I usually wear my hair in a bun or 2 pigtails to airdry. So I am not sure if i get volume or not.


----------



## equestrian (Mar 31, 2010)

Co-washed with suave humectant yesterday, pulled my hair back and put on my scarf and went to bed. My hair came out nice and flat this morning and I'm bunning as usual.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 31, 2010)

are any of you using giovanni smooth as silk conditioner for your condition washes?  

i just ordered some (i know, i said i wasnt ordering anything else lol) but it was $5.17 at iherb.com and i couldnt pass it up because i usually see it for close to $8 at the vitamin shoppe and other places...so i decided to try it.  

giovanni is another brand i've been avoiding trying for all these years.  i figure for $5, i'd give it a shot.


----------



## NappyDesma (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I think this has to be the best challenge out there! I finished my aerobics class tonight and felt like running a couple of miles, walked back to my CHU and grabbed Herbal Essence Hydralicious Featherweight and co washed!!! So far, third co-wash this week and I'm loving it!! I've decided to co-wash on Mon, Wed and on Sat I'm going to finish using up my hennas/amlas/cassia's by doing glosses. Once I finish using those up, that Sat will turn into a co-wash day!

I'm feeling so good about this challenge, that I've decided to start training for a half marathon! i'm going to use this challenge to help with my training, so by the time this one ends, I would have met my half marathon goal as well!!
Wish me lucK ladies!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Found V05 moisture milks today - 1st time ever seeing it in the UK. I bought the Strawberries and Cream and I can't remember the other one right now. 

I'll try them out soon.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 31, 2010)

cowashed today w/ a mix of AM and Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat...my hair feels GREAT!


----------



## bellebebe (Mar 31, 2010)

Please please please add my name to the list!! Puh-leez!!!! Co-wash is all I do. 3/week.


----------



## naturalepiphany (Mar 31, 2010)

Checking in I cowashed this morning. Lately I've been cowashing at least twice a week with VO5 conditioner for my roots and aussie moist on the length (using this up so I can go back to my Tresseme Flawless Curls). The Aussie moist is okay, my hair stays soft but it really does the same thing Tresseme does for my hair.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 31, 2010)

Checking in. After I dc (which I'm doing now under my hood dryer), I will co-wash using VO5 Passionfruit Smoothie.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 31, 2010)

After rollersetting my hair last weekend, I think I'm going to cut my cowashes down to once a week for a little while. Even though it's only been 3 days, I'm loving the ease of stretched hair. I even detangled today on my dry hair!! It was so easy . All I did was apply Cantu leave-in to half of my hair at a time, adding more to the ends, and brushed through with my paddle brush. I got through my hair with no problem and my shed hair was a little less that it is when I detangle on wet hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2010)

I will be Co-Washing Friday after Self-Relaxing with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner (to 'help' ward off any _potential_ shedding) from the relaxing process.  I will Co-Wash with the Nutrine this right after neutralizing. 

And will Follow up with Lamurr Bone Marrow DC Treatment under Steamer.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 1, 2010)

i can't wait to cowash tomorrow. i'm gonna be using HE HH. i know i've said its not all that great, but its not horrible either, and i'm not a pj so i use whatever i got til its gone.   ♥


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 1, 2010)

Cowashed today w/ wen sweet almond mint. DC'd with aubrey organics honeysuckle rose.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 1, 2010)

^^that puff is too cute!

i am not sure how i feel about this new leave-in. i AM gonna finish it though. at the worst, i will just have to cowash daily. its a good thing, i just have a lot of hair (and its still growing) so its getting tedious


----------



## equestrian (Apr 1, 2010)

I've now concluded HE Hello Hydration was just "ok". I still don't know why I didn't repeat my purchase of the Garnier Triple nutrition cream conditioner. 
 That stuff is amazing, my hair dried so soft whereas with HH it dries into a poof ball.  I guess because HH was getting so much hype and I figured it would knock garnier out of the park.  I have to get more, plus I need to try the 3 minute dryness undo.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 1, 2010)

i cowashed with HE HH and put my hair in another puff.

i'm glad this bottle of HH is almost gone cuz i'm ready to move on.  ♥


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 1, 2010)

cowashed today, with AM and the Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat (I'm really loving this Giovanni)


----------



## yora88 (Apr 1, 2010)

I got my hair relaxed today and guess what? There was no need for a trim! I have to contribute this to my daily cowashing and applying deep conditioner relaxer style. This will make it 8+ weeks without a trim.


----------



## Toy (Apr 1, 2010)

Yesterday I conditioned washed with Joico Moisture Recovery & Aussie 3 min Deep Conditioner ...my hair smells great and feels great.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Co-rinsed again this morning. I love Tresemme Naturals for cowashing/rinsing but it's not the best as a leave-in. Tomorrow is wash day, and I'm going to try Bee-Mine Hair Milk and Curly Butter to bun, and leave that bun in until Sunday.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 1, 2010)

Yay! 

I will be co-washing 4-7x per week with HE TT, HE LTR, YTC, or Bedhead Moisture Maniac!

Cowashed today with HE LTR and left Moisture Maniac in for my wet bun.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 1, 2010)

i co washed today with mozeke moisturizing conditioner and styled my hair with CD hair milk and vatika frosting.
tomorrow i plan on co washing with aussie moist and maybe a little giovanni xtreme protein.


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 1, 2010)

cowashed with Vo5 silky and mixed chicks deep cond


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 1, 2010)

Cowashed all last week with YTC!!  It did well for detangling and as a leave-in especially combined with KBB hair milk.  Glad to be back from vacation to rotate product usage.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yesterday I cowashed with Tresemme Naturals condish.  It had a nice scent and detangled well.  DC with Sitrinillah/MT/AOGPB.  I used my curl formers so won't cowash again until next tuesday/wednesday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i co washed today with mozeke moisturizing conditioner and styled my hair with CD hair milk and vatika frosting.
> tomorrow i plan on co washing with aussie moist and maybe a little giovanni xtreme protein.


 
How did you like the Mozeke?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 1, 2010)

runrunrunner said:


> are any of you using giovanni smooth as silk conditioner for your condition washes?
> 
> i just ordered some (i know, i said i wasnt ordering anything else lol) but it was $5.17 at iherb.com and i couldnt pass it up because i usually see it for close to $8 at the vitamin shoppe and other places...so i decided to try it.
> 
> giovanni is another brand i've been avoiding trying for all these years. i figure for $5, i'd give it a shot.


 
I got mine at a BOGO at Rite Aid.  I like it for a Cowash but it's not enough for a DC for me, my hair is too thick.  I got about 4-5 uses out of the 8oz container (I'm heavy handed esp with cowashing).  I won't repurchase though


----------



## ingenious_mind (Apr 1, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with Nourish Spa.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 1, 2010)

did a condition rinse with vo5 free me freesia mixed w/ lustrasilk shea & mango

my braids have more life now. lol.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm about to go cowash now, I'm to lazy to make the homemade condish so I will use  Sauve milk and honey and add 1/3c of coconut milk


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm getting ready to co-wash with CON Moisture Extreme....again...ugh can't wait to get rid of this stuff! Got about 16 oz left. BOOOOO


----------



## joy2day (Apr 1, 2010)

checking in... did a molasses treatment under steamer tonight, then rinsed and co-wshed with VO5 Vanilla Mint Tea... this is the best smelling stuff!


----------



## Day36 (Apr 2, 2010)

Just cowashed with vo5


----------



## Mom23 (Apr 2, 2010)

Co-washed with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Apr 2, 2010)

Cowashed last nite w V05 moisture milks (strawberry or rasberry) and used Hair Rules conditioner and put my hair in 2 buns and tied it down with a scarf.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wash day! I'm going to prepoo, cowash with Tresemme Naturals, deep condition, and wet bun.


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Apr 2, 2010)

Still co washing daily, but today is poo day so no cowash I will DC instead.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2010)

Cowashed today with Suave Humectant


----------



## equestrian (Apr 3, 2010)

Bump. 

I thankfully was able to run by CVS today to restock on my Garnier. I did a co-wash with garnier TN cream conditioner and used some garnier sleep and shine LI conditioner. My hair is back to it's self again. Hello hydration disappointed me.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 3, 2010)

Co-washed with Vo5 today in preparation for my blow dry and curl at the salon tomorrow. My hair's air drying.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 3, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> sounds tasty. where did you get that?


At Vitamin Shoppe. You can also get it from vitacost.com for a few dollars cheaper.  The smell lingers too as long as my hair is wet. Once it dries I have to smell my hair to smell it. When it is wet I get wiffs of it. 



ingenious_mind said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge??? For the past few weeks I have been co-washing everyday. Before that I was co-washing 2x a week I've been using, nourish spa, tea tree tingle conditioner, or a V05 moisture milks. I also deep condition once a week with either lutrasilk mango shea butter or ORS conditioner.


It is. I'm not adding anyone else to the list. You can still post though.



runrunrunner said:


> are any of you using giovanni smooth as silk conditioner for your condition washes?
> 
> i just ordered some (i know, i said i wasnt ordering anything else lol) but it was $5.17 at iherb.com and i couldnt pass it up because i usually see it for close to $8 at the vitamin shoppe and other places...so i decided to try it.
> 
> giovanni is another brand i've been avoiding trying for all these years. i figure for $5, i'd give it a shot.


I have it but haven't tried it yet.



NappyDesma said:


> Well, I think this has to be the best challenge out there! I finished my aerobics class tonight and felt like running a couple of miles, walked back to my CHU and grabbed Herbal Essence Hydralicious Featherweight and co washed!!! So far, third co-wash this week and I'm loving it!! I've decided to co-wash on Mon, Wed and on Sat I'm going to finish using up my hennas/amlas/cassia's by doing glosses. Once I finish using those up, that Sat will turn into a co-wash day!
> 
> I'm feeling so good about this challenge, that I've decided to start training for a half marathon! i'm going to use this challenge to help with my training, so by the time this one ends, I would have met my half marathon goal as well!!
> Wish me lucK ladies!!!!


 Good luck!


bellebebe said:


> Please please please add my name to the list!! Puh-leez!!!! Co-wash is all I do. 3/week.


I'm not adding anyone else to the list but feel free to post.



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i can't wait to cowash tomorrow. i'm gonna be using HE HH. i know i've said its not all that great, but its not horrible either, and i'm not a pj so i use whatever i got til its gone.  ♥


 Love the puff!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 3, 2010)

Cowashed on Wednesday and today with Millcreek Biotin. Cowashed on Thursday with the Green Apple & Ginger condish again.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 3, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge, I co wash ounce a week on wednesdays with either V05,Suave, or Mane N Tail Conditioner
​


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 3, 2010)

I want to join this even though your not adding anyone else I'll just post and see what everyone is doing.


I'll be cowashing once a week because I usually wear braids and weaves. I will be using the new Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner it has 3 fruit oils, olive oil nourishes the inner core; the Avocado oil nourishes and softens the middle layer and the Shea oil nourishes and smoothes the surface.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 3, 2010)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I would like to join this challenge, I co wash ounce a week on wednesdays with either V05,Suave, or Mane N Tail Conditioner
> 
> 
> ​


I'm not adding anyone to the list but you are more than welcome to post.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 3, 2010)

i cowashed with my first bottle of garnier, hydra curls, last night. found it at a discount store for $2.99, idk if they still make it. so far so good, but i rinsed it all out and added HE HH as a leave-in and then threw in some miss jessie's curly pudding so my WNG was poppin before my date night. i'll reassess probably tuesday or so.


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 4, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i cowashed with my first bottle of garnier, hydra curls, last night. found it at a discount store for $2.99, idk if they still make it. so far so good, but i rinsed it all out and added HE HH as a leave-in and then threw in some miss jessie's curly pudding so my WNG was poppin before my date night. i'll reassess probably tuesday or so.


 
Hey lil sparkle, how do you like the HE HH as a leave in? I get alot of flakes. Do you think using an additional product like the curly pudding makes a difference?

Thanks!

By the way, did a cassia gloss using HE HH and rinsed with HE HH (saturday night). Will do another cowash either monday night or wednesday night.....or both


----------



## bestblackgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

Co-Wash yesterday with WEN SAM and DC with Wen and let airdy into 2 ponytails. next co-wash is scedule for wednesday


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 4, 2010)

I co-washed yesterday with that wack CON Moisture Extreme....it didn't make my hair feel too nice and it doesn't have as much slip as Vo5 or Suave....but I MUST finish it!


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 4, 2010)

did a condition rinse today. same stuff i used before.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 4, 2010)

cowashed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner. ♥


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 4, 2010)

cw in the shower with Regis vivid satin co and must say that I will be glad when this is all gone. It leaves a film on my scalp that makes rinsing take forever.


----------



## equestrian (Apr 4, 2010)

I cowashed with garnier this morning


----------



## cch24 (Apr 4, 2010)

Corinsed with Tresemme Naturals again. I thought about switching it up and buying another conditioner, but 2 bottles and 3 weeks later, this has turned into Holy Grail conditioner, and I will never be without it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2010)

Did an Ayurvedic cowash with Suave Humectant, Vatika oil, and Amla & Maka powders tonight.


----------



## ckisland (Apr 5, 2010)

Yesterday I shampooed/ clarified with Dr. Bronner's mixed with baking soda, and cowashed with SSI Avocado condish using the Honey Rinse as a leave-in. Because my hair was feeling so crappy, I decided to DC with heat using a conditioner mix and Organix Hair Mayonnaise. My hair dried and it feels awful!!!  I need to get my moisture level back up after rollersetting, so I'm going to be cowashing and bunning daily for the next week. Hopefully my hair will have bounced back by then.


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 5, 2010)

Cowashed last Thursday.

Shampoo deep con on Sunday.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 5, 2010)

Done an Aphogee Treatment Saturday & Co-washed Today with my Delicious Suave Almond & Shea Butter Conditioner & Applied My Jerry Juice & My hair is soft like Butta!!!!


----------



## cch24 (Apr 5, 2010)

Going to workout late and corinse with Tresemme Naturals. Hope my Mozeke Avocado Cream is here by then, so I can test it out as a moisturizer.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2010)

I've tried a few new products and my hair has not been feeling right, it felt a little better after clarifying yesterday.  But today I did a tea rinse, rinsed with V05 Champagne Kiss and cowashed with AM....My hair felt great afterward!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 6, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> Hey lil sparkle, how do you like the HE HH as a leave in? I get alot of flakes. Do you think using an additional product like the curly pudding makes a difference?
> 
> Thanks!


i loooooove it as a leave-in; my hair feels very moisturized as opposed to when i use my other cheapie conditioners as a leave-in. i don't get flakes, maybe just a little film on my scalp if i do it too often, but i clarify every so often to get rid of that. i use the curly pudding and similar products mainly for hold.

speaking of which, i cowashed today for the first time with my suave rosemary mint after working on my car this morning and working up a sweat. i thought the mint would cool my scalp, and it did a bit, but mostly it just smelled good. it was a little thin for my taste, i guess because i have become accustomed to herbal essences. it sucks as a leave-in....took too much product to coat my ends, and now that my hair is dry it doesn't feel moisturized. guess i'll stick with what i know and continue using cantu shea butter or HE HH as a leave-in.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 6, 2010)

Corinsed with Suave Coconut today. My hair has been sooo soft and moisturized lately, I thought I would use something a little protein-y.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 6, 2010)

CW today with HE TT and did a WNG with Bedhead Moisture Maniac


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

Co-Washed today with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.  4 days Post Relaxer precautionary co-wash.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2010)

Love the siggy pic Diva Esq! Congrats on the BC!

Cowashed with Millcreek Keratin today. Decided today when I cowash with protein I will use a creamy leave in.  I'm hoping it will help my hair dry a bit softer. Not like its rough or anything but I know I can do better.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 6, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I'm not adding anyone to the list but you are more than welcome to post.


 

       ok


----------



## joy2day (Apr 6, 2010)

My hair has been feeling icky over the past few days... I dc'd dry with Humectress, wheat germ oil and coconut oil mix. Then I rinsed and co-washed with Suave Humectress. I needed all this moisture. Did Aphogee 2 min, then rinsed and put in my leave-ins. Feels better now.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Apr 6, 2010)

Co-washed with Hello Hydration, used Alter Ego garlic conditioner for 10 minutes and Roux Porosity Control!


----------



## ingenious_mind (Apr 6, 2010)

Cowashed  today with V05 tea therapy conditioner. Are any of you ladies noticing more growth from cowashing?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 6, 2010)

I have my weave in so.....

I washed & conditioned with my SoftSheen-Carson Weave Care shampoo and conditioner.

I need to know what oils to mix together to make a good deep conditioner for very dry hair because i'm about to take this weave done and put another one up. The man at the beauty supply sold me some back hair and i want it out now lol.


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 6, 2010)

On friday, I clarified my hair with patene clarifying shampoo b/c I felt my hair was horrible last time I co-washed & dc'd w/ pc & elasta qp intense moisture con.  Today I co-washed w/ elucence moisture benefits conditioner & did a quick dc w/ elasta qp intense moisture & my hair felt so soft.  I think the reason the co-wash did not work last time is b/c I think I had product build-up.  Saturday, I will be co-washing w/ giovanni sas & dcing w/ a lite protein.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 7, 2010)

cowashed w/mill creek biotin


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 7, 2010)

Last time I cowashed was saturday, I was away from home so I used the conditioner that was provided by the hotel, wasn't impressed


----------



## yora88 (Apr 7, 2010)

Cowashed with Dove Intensive Damage Repair.


----------



## equestrian (Apr 7, 2010)

Just use Garnier triple nutrition 3 minute undo. just   I prefer the regular conditioner


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 7, 2010)

I went ahead and cowashed once I got in the shower using coconut milk and honey


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2010)

Did a cowash with Jason biotin and hair one.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 7, 2010)

cw this morning with Regis vivid satin conditioner.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Corinsed with Tresemme Naturals. I've got to find that hit/miss thread because this Mozeke Avocado Cream is a major HIT as a moisturizer over Knot Today for wet bunning.


----------



## Nameless (Apr 7, 2010)

So when you co wash do you scrub your scalp with the conditioner? If so, wouldn't that make it itch?


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 7, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> So when you co wash do you scrub your scalp with the conditioner? If so, wouldn't that make it itch?



I saturate my hair w/ water underneath the shower & scrub my scalp for a couple of minutes, then use conditioner to wash my hair not my scalp b/c it will cause me to itch like crazy.


----------



## yora88 (Apr 7, 2010)

Cowashed with Pantene Relaxed And Natural Intensive Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 7, 2010)

After doing a tea rinse, I rinsed with V05 Champage Kiss and co washed with AM.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm co rinsing today with Giovanni Smooth as Silk. ♥


----------



## Toy (Apr 7, 2010)

Today i conditioned washed with Pantene Relaxed & Natural deep conditioner & Organix Pomergranate conditioner.


----------



## ckisland (Apr 7, 2010)

I gave rollersetting 2 final trials and both times I cowashed my hair immediately afterwards. Seriously they didn't last the hour erplexed. I'm sitting here now, letting my wash n'go dry and I must say that I feel like I've been an *** to my hair. I've been contemplating ways I could avoid having to cowash my hair,  but then I was like dumby, your hair LOVES cowashes!!! Keep it simple stupid!  . It's not even as if my hair is difficult to take care of. All I have to do is cowash and detangle every few days. That's all! God help me, I'm challenged.

I'm going to be uping my cowashes again to everyday. There! Now I don't have to think about my hair .


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 7, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with Desert Essence Red Italian Grape conditioner.  It smells  but not as good as the Green Apple & Ginger from last week.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 7, 2010)

condition rinsed earlier today.

i'll be doing this a bit more often because i've started going to the gym.

i received my giovanni smooth as silk
so, we'll see how that works out!


----------



## guudhair (Apr 7, 2010)

today I prepooed w/oil, herbal rinsed, then cowashed w/Sauve Naturals Tropical Coconut...this is my first time using Sauve...I used up my bottle of VO5 eariler this week...my hair feels full, soft, and moisturized...think I like it better than the VO5...I have a lot of bottles of Sauve but I'm only gonna use up this one then move on to another brand in my stash to see what else my hair likes.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 7, 2010)

Co-washed with Vo5 Moisture Milks in Passionfruit Smoothie today


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2010)

Cowashed today with Suave Humectant and Ayurvedic powders mixed in (Amla, Brahmi, and Maka) and DC'd with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2010)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist PRO this morning. Another good smelling condish.  I'm off tomorrow so thinking of doing a deep cowash at some point.


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 8, 2010)

Cowashing tonight.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 8, 2010)

cowashing tonight. i have some garnier, HE HH, VO5 strawberries and creme AND trader joe's in the shower so it'll be one of those after i do a bentonite clay treatment. i did a twistout on dry hair the other day and i think i used tooooo much conditioner....my hair feels rather coated and heavy. twistout was nice though 

i think i will install some senegalese twists tonight. i'm going out of town tomorrow and i really don't feel like dealing with my hair (not to mention i'm supposed to be hiding my hair).


----------



## cch24 (Apr 8, 2010)

Corinsed with Tresemme Naturals as usual.


----------



## ckisland (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to start rinsing and leaving in conditioner most days of the week and only technically cowashing on twice a week on detangling day. This should stop me from going through my SheScentIt too fast . 

Tonight I'm going to rinse and put in some twists. I'll sleep with them in a bun so that they can't shrink too much and I'll wear a twistout tomorrow.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 8, 2010)

Now that the weather is warm, I will co wash every other day!

Question: How often are you ladies using protein to counter moisture overload?

And what type of protein do you use!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> Now that the weather is warm, I will co wash every other day!
> 
> Question: How often are you ladies using protein to counter moisture overload?
> 
> And what type of protein do you use!


 
I alternate my cowashes bw protein and moisture.  Light protein, balancing condishes, and reconstructors for cowashing.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 8, 2010)

I will be taking my weave out tonight and getting braids tomorrow. This california  weather is so joke and it is to hot for my weave. So I'm going to 

DC: With mayonnaise, egg, and my dr. miracles deep conditioning treatment

Then wash that out with my garnier fructis triple conditioner & shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2010)

Will be Hendigo'ing on Saturday.  Will use a variety of Conditioners to Rinse out the Henna/Indigo.

May Co-Wash first with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner and then use either White Rain, VO5 or Suave to rinse out Henna. 

Will Also Steam afterwards with a Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## carlana25 (Apr 8, 2010)

please add me to your challenge


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 9, 2010)

I ended up leaving the clay in for way longer than expected...and couldn't find a shower cap either. That could have been a disaster!

Either way, my clay treatment turned out well. I gave the Garnier another shot, and I think I like it. HE smells better, but the Garnier did its job. I rinsed it all out, added LeKair Cholesterol as my leave-in (got that from my mom, who mistook it for my cantu the other day and loved it) and now I am wet bunning with a satin scarf around my edges.


----------



## equestrian (Apr 9, 2010)

bump


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 9, 2010)

*Cowashed tonight with Aussie Moist*


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2010)

carlana25 said:


> please add me to your challenge


 
I'm not adding anyone else to the list but you are more than welcome to post.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 9, 2010)

pre-pooing/dc now with oil and moisturizing conditioner without heat and  will go the salon for shampoo, cw, and roller set this morning.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 9, 2010)

ckisland said:


> *I gave rollersetting 2 final trials* and both times I cowashed my hair immediately afterwards. *Seriously they didn't last the hour* erplexed. I'm sitting here now, letting my wash n'go dry and I must say that I feel like I've been an *** to my hair. I've been contemplating ways I could avoid having to cowash my hair,  but then I was like dumby, your hair LOVES cowashes!!! Keep it simple stupid!  . It's not even as if my hair is difficult to take care of. All I have to do is cowash and detangle every few days. That's all! God help me, I'm challenged.
> 
> I'm going to be uping my cowashes again to everyday. There! Now I don't have to think about my hair .



me too! I am back to keep it simple too. I may attempt one last roller set before the end of the month ......haven't decided yet though.


----------



## ingenious_mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Did a deep condition over night with lutrasilk Shea cholesterol and jbco.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 9, 2010)

Getting ready to co-wash with CON Moisture Extreme.


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 9, 2010)

I co-washed twice this week and realize that maybe I should only do this once a week b/c I'm feeling I am losing to much hair.  I'm going to limit this to once a week.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 9, 2010)

I co wash last night using suave mountain strawberry. I love the smell of that conditioner...


----------



## cch24 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wash day! I'm going to do a protein prepoo, cowash with Tresemme Naturals, deep condition with heat, detangle, and bun.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm joining this challenge because I'm out of the bun challenge, and have been cowashing for my washngos anyway 

I'm going to use up all the conditioners I have in my house. The good bad and the ugly.
I'll be replenishing my conditioner stash only with Vo5 moisturemilks.

What I have Now:

Nacidit Olive Oil Rinse
Suave ____ (i forget the name)
White Rain _____ (i forget the name)
Vo5 Champagne Kiss conditioner
Pantene Curls (something like that)
BJs Volumizing conditioner
Fekkai shea moisturizing conditioner
Tresemme moisturizing conditioner


----------



## Ltown (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm using up some ayurveda powders and will co wash with HE none of your frizz.


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 9, 2010)

Since it's too late to join I'll post as an unofficial member 

I've been co-washing & wearing a puff daily for the past week and I'm loving it! I've never really worn wash n gos before b/c as a natural w/ 4B dense hair I know that detangling is no easy task even when wearing stretched styles so I thought wash n gos were a no no for so long ... well detangling might be a nightmare now but I am so spoiled by these co-washes i don't care right now .. my scalp and hair loves the water and conditioner and now I crave it LOL!

I've been using the new *TRESemme Naturals Moisture conditioner (silicone-free)* and it's wonderful ... very moisturizing w/ great slip and a scent that does not bother me...very pleasant, not overpowering .. awesome ingredients ...it's easy to find in all drugstores ... I also love that it comes in a HUGE 25oz bottle for about $5.99 = great deal!

I'll be experimenting w/ other conditioners as well and posting my results


----------



## NJoy (Apr 9, 2010)

Oil rinse and NTM Daily Conditioner.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm still in...loving the CW's and the "Juicing" challenges


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2010)

Did a hot oil treatment followed up with a deep cowash with Claudie's Protein dc. My hair feels great.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to the shop tomorrow.  I'll be cowashing prior to my appointment with AM, she'll DC me KC Humecto.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 9, 2010)

condition rinsed today with a mix of giovanni smooth as silk, vo5 free me freesia & castor oil.  this was a nice one.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 10, 2010)

Cowashed with Skala Avocado conditioner for the first time. Loved it!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 10, 2010)

Cowashed with Amala Cream Rinse this morning.


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 10, 2010)

Cowashed again this morning w/ *TRESemme Naturals Moisture Conditioner (silicone-free)* .. 

wonderful


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 10, 2010)

Eeeeekkkkk.

Okay, I'm going to be honest and say that I haven't been doing this challenge even though I signed up for it. I got my hair braided the day of the start of the challenge and co washing often just wouldn't have worked with this style. I am taking my hair down tonight or tomorrow so tomorrow will be my official start date.


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 10, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Getting ready to co-wash with CON Moisture Extreme.



Do you like that conditioner??

I have it and every time I use it my hair feels so coated...


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 10, 2010)

Taking a break from Tresemme Naturals (good stuff!!) to use up some of my VO5 conditioners... I'll be using Free Me Freesia for the next little while until it's gone!


----------



## cch24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Corinsed with Tressemme Naturals again this morning.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 10, 2010)

i cowashed today with HE HH. this bottle sure is lasting me a long time. shoot. ♥


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2010)

Cowashed today with Suave Humectant.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Cowashing today, coconut milk and egg


----------



## guudhair (Apr 11, 2010)

cowashed with Sauve tonight


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 11, 2010)

cowashed yesterday with my beloved HE HH. i love everything about this stuff. i don't know why i try other conditioners, i really don't.

next time i cowash, i will have to use aphogee 2 min or megatek. i need some protein. i also need to do a PC rinse -- my curls in the front dry really quickly, and i don't like that.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 11, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i cowashed today with HE HH. this bottle sure is lasting me a long time. shoot. ♥


IKR? that garnier i bought last week is halfway gone, and i only used it twice. i swear this small bottle of HH lasts me about 10 cowashes.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 11, 2010)

^^^ its irking me because i'm trying to use up what i have before buying anything new, but this stuff just won't die!   ♥


----------



## equestrian (Apr 11, 2010)

Just washed my hair with TJ's Tea Tree tingle shampoo and their balancing moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## bimtheduck (Apr 12, 2010)

Co washed twice last week with HE HH. I was originally going to co wash once a week but now I think I might co wash after my heavy workouts which are like 3/4 times a week. I'll be using HE HH and HE LTR but I purchased a bottle of HH hydralicious. It smells great and I'm excited to try it.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 12, 2010)

slight break from the cowashing while i wear my hair straight. be back on it in about 1 1/2 weeks


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Avocado, coconut milk  and honey


----------



## Mom23 (Apr 12, 2010)

Co washed with V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze...


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 12, 2010)

Last night-Shampooed and con w/ Alter-ego. Giovanni direct leave-in, miss jessie's baby creme and shikaki oil to seal.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 12, 2010)

Cowashing this evening with Tresemme Naturals Nourshing Moisture Conditioner, with a little for leave-in, LA Activator, sealing with oil, bunning till wednesday's wash...


----------



## cch24 (Apr 12, 2010)

Corinsed with Tresemme again.


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 12, 2010)

*Cowashed with Aussie Moist on Saturday*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cowashed last week with Shea Moisture the one for damaged/dry hair cuz my hair felt rough and dry.  I liked it had some good slip.  The smell was different but since I won't use it as a leave in I'm okay with it.  I put in some twists so won't cowash again until Tues nite/wed morning.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 12, 2010)

i co washed friday, saturday and sunday with vo5 straberry and cream. i havent used it in a while. i like it. tomorrow i will finish it.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 13, 2010)

Corinsed with Tresemme Naturals again.


----------



## NapfroConsulate (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn I'm mad I missed this thread. But I will be an invisible participant in this challange anyways :angeldevi


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 13, 2010)

Getting ready to co-wash with CON Moisture Extreme


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2010)

Cowashed with a mix of Desert Essence Green Apple Ginger and Red Raspberry.  They smell good but that's about it. I won't be repurchasing these.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 13, 2010)

Cowash with hair one jojoba!


----------



## yora88 (Apr 13, 2010)

Cowashed with Pantene Relaxed and Natural


----------



## grow (Apr 13, 2010)

hi ladies!

so far so good! i've been co washing from 2-6 times a week.

i'm also doing oil rinses between my co washes. (co wash, oil rinse, co wash)

i find this is helping my ng alot! (i'm 13 weeks post and stretching to 16)

also helping the ng issue is the fact that i'm only combing/detangling once every 2 weeks.

hhj!


----------



## guudhair (Apr 13, 2010)

Grow, are you cowashing your hair in the shower or sink?


----------



## 30something (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm going to unofficially join this challenge, I really dont mind not being on the list 
Maybe its better this way so when if I fall short I won't feel as bad/ guilty  

My Co washes are
Tresemme silky and smooth
Tresemme Naturals
Tresemme moisture rich
HE Break's over
HE Long Term relationship
I'll throw in my heavier conditioners if necessary

Today DC with HE break's over, which I think they are secretly discontinuing. It was ok, I got amazing shine, which may be from the coconut extracts in it or my avocado oil. Wasn't as impressed as I usually am with my Tresemme conditioners.


----------



## grow (Apr 14, 2010)

guudhair said:


> Grow, are you cowashing your hair in the shower or sink?


 
hi Guudhair, i'm only cowashing oil rinsing in the shower.

although, i use the sink when i perm every few months.
lately i've been thinking of doing even the washout of the perm in the shower, just to keep my hair in one direction and thus, cut down on possible tangling from when i bend back up&comb it back post perm.

where do you cowash yours?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 14, 2010)

I cowashed with Millcreek Keratin this morning. I've added pumps to my conditioners it really helps me with ease of use.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes I am a conditioner junkie.  I saw a thread this weekend about a sale on Yes to carrots at Walgreens.  While I didn't find that sale, I ran up on another sale, .79 V05, so I racked up on a few bottles.  I've been wanting to try out Tresseme conditioners, so I picked up a bottle of the Moisture conditioner.

I cowashed today using the Tresseme, instead of my usual AM.  It was cool, I actually couldn't tell a big difference between it and the AM, so I'd say it's one for me to keep on standby.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2010)

May I join this challenge please? I deep cowashed this morning in the shower with Joico Silk Results Conditioner. I think because it's nearing summer, and it's getting real hot now, it's time to start my cowashing again. 

I don't know I'll do this more than twice a week though.  I think twice a week is enough ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2010)

Aggie said:


> May I join this challenge please? I deep cowashed this morning in the shower with Joico Silk Results Conditioner. I think because it's nearing summer, and it's getting real hot now, it's time to start my cowashing again.
> 
> I don't know I'll do this more than twice a week though. *I think twice a week is enough ladies*.


 
ITA: (For Me). 

I started out twice a week when the first Challenge began (to put using up alot of my products on the fast track), but I may even eventually retreat back to once a week.    But decided this week to just do my regular co-wash (Hair) day of Saturday.

For Me.  I cannot afford right now to over manipulate my Strands. 

I may change my mind as the weather gets hotter and go back to twice a week.  Not sure.erplexed


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 14, 2010)

Cowashing tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ITA: (For Me).
> 
> I started out twice a week when the first Challenge began (to put using up alot of my products on the fast track), but I may even eventually retreat back to once a week. But decided this week to just do my regular co-wash (Hair) day of Saturday.
> 
> ...


 
Girl T, my hair is always all braided up whenever I wash it now. Remember I'm stretching my relaxer so I can't afford to try combing this baby more than once every 10-14 days. I am very careful not to manipulate too much.

ETA: Oh and by the way, I joined this challenge to try and use up some of my conditioners as well. I had taken a long break away from them and now it's time to use them up again.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 14, 2010)

Aggie said:


> May I join this challenge please? I deep cowashed this morning in the shower with Joico Silk Results Conditioner. I think because it's nearing summer, and it's getting real hot now, it's time to start my cowashing again.
> 
> I don't know I'll do this more than twice a week though. I think twice a week is enough ladies.


 
Aggie you can join unofficially since I will not be adding anyone else to the list.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

I Co-Wash today. My hair has been super dry no matter how much moisture I use. So I decided to Co-Wash today and did my final rinse with super cold water. Hopefully this will help


----------



## RockCreak (Apr 14, 2010)

Just cowashed with moisture milk and dc with silicon mix bambu!


----------



## Day36 (Apr 14, 2010)

cw'ed on monday


----------



## Toy (Apr 14, 2010)

I Conditioned washed/Deep conditioned with Pantene Relaxed & Natural deep conditioner & Joico Intense hydrator kpak conditioner.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 14, 2010)

So I just colored my hair with a demi-perm, ion color brilliance intensive shine, in prep for this sew-in i will self install later this week. has anyone successfully cowashed without stripping their color? last time i had ANY kind of color, i did not cowash, so idk if it is just shampoo or water in general that makes your color fade.


----------



## 30something (Apr 15, 2010)

Co washed today with Tresemme Silky and smooth


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 15, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Cowashed with a mix of Desert Essence Green Apple Ginger and Red Raspberry. They smell good but that's about it. I won't be repurchasing these.


 

I agree Ms. Shay! At first I kinda liked Desert Essence Green Apple Ginger, but realized it was the excitement of using a new product. I won't be repurchasing this one either.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cowashed with Desert Essence Red Italian grape.  Trying to use it up.  Hopefully it will be done by next week.


----------



## ckisland (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm still cowashing but it's gotten insanely sporadic . Sometimes I cowash first thing in the morning, or in the early afternoon, or in the middle of the day, or at night. Sometimes I'll cowash for a few days back to back and other times I skip days inbetween. It's all because I don't know what to do with my hair, so I'll go through 2 or 3 hair styles a day . I seem to always come back to cowashing in the end though .  I need to get my cowashing in now because I'm going to be getting my first blowout Tuesday and I don't plan to wash or comb my hair for the following week or two.


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm going to shampoo my hair then co-wash w/ suave humectant. Still trying to hang on.


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 16, 2010)

Co washed last night using a sample of Crabtree & Evelyn La Source Hair Conditioner. It was ok. I have two more samples that I might use to make a henna or cassia gloss. I will be using the Desert Essence Green Apple Ginger until it's gone. I think I'm going to make Tuesday nights co-wash night and continue to do henna/cassia/amla glosses on Saturday nights.

Since I started this challenge, it seems as if my hair is getting thicker, and the hair on the nape of my neck is getting longer! Yeah for cowashing!!!!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 16, 2010)

i cowashed today with HE HH. bottle still seems full.  ♥


----------



## cch24 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hadn't cowashed since Wednesday because I just didn't feel like it. Had hair day today, so I pre-pood, cowashed, deep conditioned, and bunned.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 16, 2010)

Cowashed with Millcreek Keratin yesterday. My hair always feels strong after I use it.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 16, 2010)

back in it! straight hair is gone after 1 week. missed my curls too much. i cowashed today with something new: suave professionals almond and shea butter conditioner. i likey. the smell could be a bit better, but my hair felt great after i washed it out. and its less that $3 for 14.5 oz. it is added to the rotation/new staple


----------



## ckisland (Apr 16, 2010)

Today my friend and I went to the mall and she picked my up TIGI Catwalk's Curls Rock condish as a belated birthday present . Tried it tonight and right now I'm kind of torn with how I feel about it . 

Pros: 
weighted my hair down
gave me nice curl definition even though I rinsed it out and only applied a little as a leave-in

Cons:
slightly overwhelming chemical smell
very minimal slip
don't like the lack of quality ingredients for the price
wasn't exceptionally moisturizing

On another note, I've come to the decision that I don't like how my shrunken hair looks anymore . It looks funky and so short. I need to figure out what to do with it when I'm done with it being straight.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 17, 2010)

cowashed tonight with coconut milk and honey.


----------



## grow (Apr 17, 2010)

i cowashed thursday and i promised myself, i'm gonna do it again today.

when i do, i am loving the mega tek line of creame rinse!

it just sweeps through those knots and detangles like crazy!


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 17, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> cowashed tonight with coconut milk and honey.



Hey Sis I have a question about your yummy all natural co-washes ... *do you find it as "cleansing" as using commmercial conditioner or are you using it more as a conditioning rinse?  *

I ask b/c I've heard conditioners usually have some surfectants in them that can gently cleanse the scalp, but I'm wondering if the water + the natural ingredients are just as effective ...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey girl, I'll send you a pm


----------



## cch24 (Apr 17, 2010)

Co-rinsed with Tresemme Naturals this morning.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Cowashed with Millcreek Keratin yesterday. My hair always feels strong after I use it.


 
This indicates how crazy I am . I did not do this on Thursday. I did do this today though.


----------



## ckisland (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok. I do like Curls Rock condish. I tied my scarf on my wng last night, and woke this morning with really soft hair (mind you it was all squished to my head )!! I cowashed with just Curls Rock again today, adding a little after I'd rinsed it out and sealing with my hair butter. My hair is soft and pretty defined . I like it. I like it!


----------



## yodie (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm sooo late, but I decided to rinse my hair with condish a couple times a week. I'm wearing a wig (my hair is twisted underneath) while I grow my hair out. So, I'll see what benefits I get from several condish rinses each week. I'll rinse my hair in twists.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 17, 2010)

my wash 'n go made it to day 2! woot! and could probably make it to day 3, but I am back to bunning tomorrow so i will cowash tonight


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2010)

Cowashed last night with Suave Damage Care for a light protein


----------



## Toy (Apr 17, 2010)

Deep conditioned/conditioned wash with Wen Fig cleansing Conditioner & Silk Elements Conditioner.


----------



## 30something (Apr 17, 2010)

Co washed with nexxus humectress the old one yesterday because my DC with lustrasilk cholesterol was a total flop. My hair feels great. Probably wont co wash until next week since i shampoo tomorrow.


----------



## yodie (Apr 17, 2010)

Just co-rinsed (I say 'rinse' because I'm rinsing my twists) and my scalp is very itchy. Not sure why. Doesn't normally happen. This is my 2nd day rinsing. Used VO5 moisture milks.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 17, 2010)

pre-pooing/dc now for 30 min. and will shampoo and cw in the shower.


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, can't get anyone to answer my questions on here...... ......oh well. Did a Punjabi Prime Henna Gloss using orange juice and Desert Essence Green Apple Ginger Conditioner, and rinised out with the Desert Essence Green Apple Ginger Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> Wow, can't get anyone to answer my questions on here...... ......oh well. Did a Punjabi Prime Henna Gloss using orange juice and Desert Essence Green Apple Ginger Conditioner, and rinised out with the Desert Essence Green Apple Ginger Conditioner.


 
What's the question? I only went back one page . Requote it here. Often times people don't answer because they don't know. No sense of having post after post of IDK.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 18, 2010)

Co wash with Skala ceramides G3!


----------



## cch24 (Apr 18, 2010)

Going to co-rinse with Suave Tropical Coconut soon.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 18, 2010)

about to cowash with suave professionals almond and shea butter conditioner


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 18, 2010)

DC'd over night w/ ORS Replenishing Condish and Co-Washed this morning w/ Vo5 Blackberry Sage tea


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how to add them together.


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 18, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> Hey lil sparkle, how do you like the HE HH as a leave in? I get alot of flakes. Do you think using an additional product like the curly pudding makes a difference?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> By the way, did a cassia gloss using HE HH and rinsed with HE HH (saturday night). Will do another cowash either monday night or wednesday night.....or both


 


NappyDesma said:


> Have you noticed a difference in moisture or growth since you started co-washing daily?


 
Here are the questions I've asked, hoping for some feedback.


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^IDK about the first question but my hair is a LOT more moisturized now that I co-wash regularly... I can't speak for growth...


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> Here are the questions I've asked, hoping for some feedback.


 
I cowash 4 days a week and will cut back to 3 this week just based on my schedule.  I can definitely tell you my hair is very moisturized.  I can't say anything about growth bc I'm using a couple growth products too. Last year I did this challenge and cowashed about 5 times a week and I saw some growth.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 18, 2010)

Cowashed today using AM.


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I cowash 4 days a week and will cut back to 3 this week just based on my schedule. I can definitely tell you my hair is very moisturized. I can't say anything about growth bc I'm using a couple growth products too. Last year I did this challenge and cowashed about 5 times a week and I saw some growth.


 

Thank you Ms. Shay! I know that everyone is busy and not sitting online all day everyday posting. Just trying to get some conversation going to see how the challenge is helping everyone so far, and some feedback on how products are helping.

Peace and Love


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 18, 2010)

i did a cowash the other day with my garnier and added HE HH and noodle head after wrapping it up in a t-shirt. my puff came out great, and for some reason, my curls were more defined on the ends. idk if it was the garnier, or the fact that i recently colored my hair with a demi-perm, or what. in any event, i'm DCing right now because i will be installing a sew-in tonight, so i will have to cut back on cowashing. let's hope this goes well.


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> Here are the questions I've asked, hoping for some feedback.


 

*Hi NappyDesma!*
i know how frustrating it can be to ask something and feel like no one heard ya!  i haven't been on alot recently and so i went a few pages back to find your question, but these were the only ones i found.

as for the HE HH, i don't know for the leave in part because i only use it as a regular cowash product. (although now you've got me thinking maybe i should try it as a leave in  ...i'm presently using Giovanni Direct Leave In)

as for the moisture/growth, i must say a HUGE YES TO BOTH!
my hair seemed "stuck" at shoulder length, growing just minimally through the umpteen layers i've got around that area, BUT since i've been cowashing more regularly, my hair has literally shot down my back and i am quickly approaching APL! 
(still have the layers, though)  


*please note that i do believe that wet bunning/bagging has also helped tremendously!


----------



## cch24 (Apr 19, 2010)

Co-rinsed with Tresemme Naturals again. Love this stuff.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 19, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> Here are the questions I've asked, hoping for some feedback.


 

I haven't noticed more growth (I wish) but my hair is definitely more soft, moisturized, and waaaay more detangled. I can't even skip a co-washing session or my hair will tangle sooo bad. I co-wash 3 times a week btw.

ETA: Getting ready to cowash with CON Moisture Extreme Condish....GOSH I hate that conditioner I can't wait until it's all gone (I have a little under half left)


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 19, 2010)

Shampooed and con last night.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 19, 2010)

I co-washed Saturday and Sunday after my workout. My hair is thick and manageable, despite being 14 weeks out of my 17 week stretch. All's well right now.


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 19, 2010)

grow said:


> *Hi NappyDesma!*
> i know how frustrating it can be to ask something and feel like no one heard ya! i haven't been on alot recently and so i went a few pages back to find your question, but these were the only ones i found.
> 
> as for the HE HH, i don't know for the leave in part because i only use it as a regular cowash product. (although now you've got me thinking maybe i should try it as a leave in  ...i'm presently using Giovanni Direct Leave In)
> ...


 

WOW!!! Thank you for your feedback Grow!! I was hoping to get an answer like that. I was kind of unsure if the co washing is helping with growth, even though the hair on the nape of my neck is growing really well. But your response has given me such hope. I've never bagged before, I'm assuming you use a plastic cap after you've saturate your hair with oil.....kinda like a over night hot oil treatment? if so, I will try this when I return home from my deployment.

Thanks again!


----------



## grow (Apr 20, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> WOW!!! Thank you for your feedback Grow!! I was hoping to get an answer like that. I was kind of unsure if the co washing is helping with growth, even though the hair on the nape of my neck is growing really well. But your response has given me such hope. I've never bagged before, I'm assuming you use a plastic cap after you've saturate your hair with oil.....kinda like a over night hot oil treatment? if so, I will try this when I return home from my deployment.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
*Hi NappyDesma!*
i'm glad it was useful! i never knew until i tried it either, so i'm glad to know you're already seeing some results with the nape area, which is one of the most difficult. and yes, i use a plastic cap like they use at the salons, just like the hot oil treatment ones (not like the ones the sell at the grocery store for keeping our hair dry while in the shower) for my nightly baggy. i put it on, then i put my bonnet over it and upturn the ends of the cap up around the frilly bonnet base. this way, the cap doesn't hurt overnight. i think you'll like it when you get back and try it, so keep us posted!

it's all about keeping that moisture on our heads instead of letting it just evaporate and dry out.

for my check in, i did my cowash with AO GPB last night!
(first time using that particular AO product, but i love them all!)

i put some honey and mega tek cream rinse in with it.

strong, smooth, soft hair was the result. 

hhj ladies!


----------



## cch24 (Apr 20, 2010)

Co-rinsed with Tresemme again. Just reordered some of my Mozeke Avocado Creme. Love that stuff as a moisturizer for my wet buns. Wish the shipping cot wasn't so high, but I have to have it so I paid.


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 20, 2010)

Co-washed last night with Suave Naturals....refreshing tangerine 

I used some as a leave-in along with some mousse and put it in twists. Today my twistout is thick, fluffy, soft and smells DELISH


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry for not checking in, I've been so busy.

I cowash 3-4 times a week 

Last night, I DC'd on dry hair -in 6 braids- with ORS Replenishing Con/Castor Oil/EVOO and this morning. After my workout, I cowashed with Aussie Moist. I put my hair in 2 buns and used a folded-up scarf to lay down my edges <-- Go to airdry style.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 20, 2010)

checking in ladies.....pre-pooing/dc now with heat for 30 min. and will  shampoo and cw in the shower.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cowashed with Millcreek Henna this morning.  I don't like the smell.


----------



## 30something (Apr 20, 2010)

Co washed with Suave Humectant
hope i like it


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

today i'm gonna cowash again, but this time, it will be to take my overnight dc out as well as the ayurvedic teas that i will put on in a bit, out of my hair.

i plan to cowash with Jihrmack EFA Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 21, 2010)

Co wash Mon with Jason strengthing conditioner.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rinsed with Tresemme Naturals again.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 21, 2010)

Poo'd with Shea Moisture the moisturizing one. Cowashed with my liter concoction (almost done 1 use left) and then cowashed with Skala G3.  Hair was extremely soft and silky.  Think next time I'll add it to my DC.


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 21, 2010)

One nice thing about being deployed......... we get all kinds of goodies from family members and swap! Co washed tonight with a sample from Kohala Spa Coco-Mango Conditioner from the Kohala Spa at Hilton Waikoloa Village in Hawaii. Very nice! I looked it up on line.......$32 a bottle!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 21, 2010)

Getting ready to co-wash again but I need a bit a protein so I'm going to try Lekair Cholesterol for the first time.


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 21, 2010)

I am back to mega tek and co washing everyday now. will be using my mixed chicks for the week


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Apr 22, 2010)

whoops, I've been off track with the co-washing. When I was following the plan my hair was loving it. So I'll start again I usually do it every day, if not every 2 -3 days.


----------



## ckisland (Apr 22, 2010)

So my straight hair lasted one whole day before I was done with it . Tonight I DC'd for 20 mins. or so by layering SSI Honey Rinse, Neutragena Triple Moisture and AB Organic's Hair Mayonnaise . I was worried about potential heat damage because of the insane amount of heat used on my hair, but my hair started to curl back up with the DC on dry hair alone. They don't call her Xena for nothin' !!! 

So I rinsed, cowashed and generously applied SSI Avocado Conditioner as my leave-in, and I can honestly say my hair bounced back 100%. For now I think I'm going to back to cowashing every 3 days.


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

well, i'm gonna cowash yet again today, so this makes 3 for 3.

not that i usually cowash that often, but i put THE WRONG thing on my hair after my dc/cowash yesterday, so i've got to wash it out today.

i'll use Jane Carter Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 22, 2010)

rinsed with Tresemme Naturals again.


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 22, 2010)

Had a nice sweaty workout this morning, then co-washed with Suave Tropical Coconut and damp bunned.

I smell like sweet summertime


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 22, 2010)

Question: does anyone add oil(s) to their co-wash conditioner? I'm thinking of adding coconut oil to make it even more moisturizing.....:scratchch


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 22, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> Question: does anyone add oil(s) to their co-wash conditioner? I'm thinking of adding coconut oil to make it even more moisturizing.....:scratchch


 
Great question Barbie!!!  I hope someone out there has an answer. It's a good idea.....I think I'll try it on next weeks co wash, or maybe I'll try it after I do a henna gloss this Sat.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 22, 2010)

I cowashed this morning with avocado, honey and coconut milk


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 22, 2010)

^^^


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cowashed with HV Moist PRO today. Hair smells good and feels soft and moisturized.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> Question: does anyone add oil(s) to their co-wash conditioner? I'm thinking of adding coconut oil to make it even more moisturizing.....:scratchch


 
I try to remember to do this when I first open a bottle. Doesn't always happen though. I've added HV vatika's frosting, coconut oil, evoo, and jbco to condishes in the past. Not all at once but one oil to one bottle.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 23, 2010)

Last night co washed with Pantene Relaxed and Natural conditioner and today co washed with White Rain Apple Blossom.


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> Question: does anyone add oil(s) to their co-wash conditioner? I'm thinking of adding coconut oil to make it even more moisturizing.....:scratchch


 
i don't necessarily add oils to my cowash because i like to keep them quick.

adding oils is something i usually do with my dc's.

however, i do an oil rinse with my cowashes many times, so that's similar.

yes, it makes my hair alot softer than when i cowash only.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 23, 2010)

wash day! will do my protein prepoo, cowash my scalp, deep condition, detangle, and bun!


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 23, 2010)

*I cowashed on Monday with Renpure moisturizing conditioner, and last night with Aussie Moist*


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't wait til my stupid final is over so i can get home and show my hair how much i appreciate it with a nice COWASH! I LUV IT! lol

BTW My session with Lekair Cholesterol the otherday was pretty good. My hair felt a bit stronger so I guess the little bit of collagen that's in it did it's job.

Tonight is detangling night so I'll be pre-pooing with Shea Butter, coconut oil, and evoo and then i'll be washing that out first with shampoo and THEN Garnier Fructis Instant Melting Conditioner. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 23, 2010)

Since I have braids in my hair I haven't been able to co-wash 2 to 3 days a week but since I just took the front of my braids down after 2 weeks I'm deep conditioning.


Using: Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition, Mega-Tek, and JBCO.


I think my hair is loving being braided because all that pressing and flat ironing I was doing was to much heat so I guess I might keep my braids up for the summer just get them touched up every two weeks because in the summer my hair grows.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 23, 2010)

checking in ladies.....pre-pooed/dced without heat for 1.5 hrs. and shampooed and cw/pc in the shower.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 23, 2010)

Co-rinsed with V05 Passion Fruit after tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2010)

Will Co-Wash in the a.m. with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 24, 2010)

CW'ed today with Mill Creek Biotin, Skala Avocado, and HV Strinillah. 

(tangles)


----------



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

cch24 said:


> wash day! will do my protein prepoo, cowash my scalp, deep condition, detangle, and bun!


 
could you please tell us which protein prepoo you used?



~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Co-rinsed with V05 Passion Fruit after tea rinse.


 
please explain a little bit more about this "co-rinsing". i get it for the teas (Ayurveda), but the condish?

thanks ladies!

will co wash my dc out with some HE LTR today.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 24, 2010)

grow said:


> could you please tell us which protein prepoo you used?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After I pour the tea over my hair and soak my ends I usually sit with it on my hair using a plastic cap.  When I ready to rinse I use my V05 conditioners and just apply it to my hair and NG and just rinse it out.  When I cowash, I apply my conditioner in the shower and let it penetrate my hair for a few minutes while I'm washing my body before I detangle and rinse.

BTW....I saw in a previous post that you do oil rinses......I love them too, I usually do a Vatika Frosting oil rinse 
Oh and adding JBCO to my DC gets a triple


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 24, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with HV Amala Cream Rinse.  Hair is not fully dry yet but is soft and moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

Co-Washed and Finished a Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 24, 2010)

grow said:


> could you please tell us which protein prepoo you used?:



Hi grow! 

Every week I do a protein prepoo during my "hair day". I put my hair in 4 twists and coat each twist with coconut oil. Then I apply Mane n Tail Conditioner over each twist, and sit under my bonnet dryer for 30 minutes.

HTH!


----------



## cch24 (Apr 24, 2010)

I corinsed with Tresemme Naturals today.


----------



## grow (Apr 25, 2010)

cch24 said:


> Hi grow!
> 
> Every week I do a protein prepoo during my "hair day". I put my hair in 4 twists and coat each twist with coconut oil. Then I apply Mane n Tail Conditioner over each twist, and sit under my bonnet dryer for 30 minutes.
> 
> HTH!


 

thanks Cch24!
do you know i have a new bottle of that which i haven't even opened yet?
i've gotten too attached to my "regulars".
reading your post, i'm gonna get it outta there and FINALLY actually try it!

hcw ladies!


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 25, 2010)

Co-washed yesterday with Suave Naturals Shea Butter and Almond conditioner... that's next on my list to use up... I don't know if I like it though.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 25, 2010)

CO-rinsed with Suave Coconut.


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 25, 2010)

Did my weekly henna, co washed it out with a mix of Desert Essence Green Apple & Ginger Conditioner and Aussie Moist 3 Min Miracle.


----------



## bimtheduck (Apr 25, 2010)

Still cowashing at least once a week with HE LTR and HE HH. Going to up it this upcoming week bc I'll be working out more.


----------



## 30something (Apr 25, 2010)

Co washed yesterday with Victoria secret's So sexy for dry and damaged hair. Seems to be a little proteiny. It smell nice, and made a wonderful braid out.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 25, 2010)

cw'ed this morning with v05 moisture milk


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 26, 2010)

Oil rinsed and cowashed using Tresemme.


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cowashing in braids under my wig!! Makes the heat more bearable lol
2- 3 x a week using Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle


----------



## cch24 (Apr 27, 2010)

co-rinsed yesterday with tresemme naturals. will do the same today.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 27, 2010)

cowashed today using Skala shea butter, I love this stuff!


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 27, 2010)

co washing everyday


----------



## ckisland (Apr 27, 2010)

Things my hair does not like:
1. soft bonnet dryer
2. gel (besided KCCC)

I combined these too on Saturday and my hair came out okayish . I also feel like I've been super hair lazy. In the morning I just spray my bedhead with my water/ oil mix (I don't think my hair's too fond of this actually) and I smooth more water through my hair, then apply some leave-in. I actually like my second and third day hair, but I need to lay off the hair milk and butter. I cowashed tonight because my hair felt coated and looked kinda busted . 

I applied Yes to Carrots condish to my hair and detangled. Then, I added a little glob of SSI Green Tea and Hibscious condish to both sides of my hair and didn't rinse it out. I dried my hair in a t-shirt, and I must say that I'm really liking my wng .


----------



## Ms.London (Apr 27, 2010)

...been co-washing for the last week with Suave Tropical Coconut and my hair loves it, i think i might just be addicted!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 27, 2010)

checking in ladies.....pre-pooing/dcing now without heat for 30 minutes and  will shampoo & do a quick cw/pc in the shower.


----------



## cch24 (Apr 27, 2010)

cowashed twice today. tried to make a puff but it ended up just being a ponytail. it just fell! maybe the eco styler gel was too heavy?!

anyway... cowashed with my beloved tresemme naturals again.


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 27, 2010)

co-washing w/ Suave Almond and Shea Butter


----------



## ingenious_mind (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey ladies,
I co-washed this morning with Suave Coconut Conditioner, then rinsed with a bit of honey and cold water. 

I have a few Questions:
*Ladies who Cowash everyday are you detangling as well? 
If so are you finger detangling or using a wide tooth comb? 
If not how often are you detangling?*
I usually detangle with a wide tooth comb with conditioner everyday. I am starting to think this is too much manipulation on my hair. For the last two days more hair came out than usual....I may just need to do a protein treatment. I would really love your feedback to those questions above. Thanks!


----------



## Toy (Apr 28, 2010)

Today i conditioned washed with Joico Kpak moisture Hydration & Aussie 3 min deep conditioner.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so lazy now I'm basically cowashing daily and just wearing a bun, pony or my hair clipped up. I use V05 Revitalizing conditioner or Suave Waterlily & Aloe.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 29, 2010)

i've been MIA because i tried to self-install a weave last week....the installation went ok but i purchased inexpensive hair because i was just trying to get my technique down, and it tangled before i was able to get around to sewing it all in!! i started putting it in on the 18th, did one pack, and added the other on the 22nd. by the 25th i had taken it out! 

i cowashed the other day with the last of my trader joe's, used my pantene nature fusion smoothing creme and some HE HH as a leave-in, and have been rocking a twistout. i will install senegalese twists sometime in the next few days since i KNOW those are foolproof.


----------



## 30something (Apr 29, 2010)

Co washed yesterday with Tresemme moisture rich, today with Tresemme naturals. This co washing thing is really helping out a lot


----------



## NappyDesma (Apr 29, 2010)

20Something said:


> Co washed yesterday with Tresemme moisture rich, today with Tresemme naturals. This co washing thing is really helping out a lot


 

Hey 20Something!

Can you tell me (us ladies0 why co washing is really helping you out? Thanks!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2010)

I cowashed with Patene's Nature Fusion yesterday. This is a great conditioner I just prefer natural and organic products so I am on a use it up campaign with this. I have 5 of these to use up.


----------



## grow (Apr 29, 2010)

ingenious_mind said:


> Hey ladies,
> I co-washed this morning with Suave Coconut Conditioner, then rinsed with a bit of honey and cold water.
> 
> I have a few Questions:
> ...


 
hi Ingenious_mind!
i don't detangle with every cowash because i'm almost 16 weeks post.
if i'm rushing, i just cowash, use leave ins, then baggy bun after sealing.
when i have more time, i ALWAYS do an oil rinse between my cowashing.
using oil rinses have helped incredibly!
deatangling has become so much easier!
most times, i only detangle with my fingers (also because the oil rinses make it just that easy to do).
when i use a comb, it is only a wide tooth comb, and if there is a knot, i use my fingers and conditioner/water on the knot...combs just take my hair out of the knot and off of my head.
i try to detangle thouroughly only once every 10-14 days because excessive combing at 16 weeks post, for my hair, is like asking for chopped up hair.
i'm only wearing a bun at the moment, so i don't need alot of detangling nor combing. i usually just smooth my hair back with my hands.

hth


----------



## 30something (Apr 29, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> Hey 20Something!
> 
> Can you tell me (us ladies0 why co washing is really helping you out? Thanks!!!


 

Its been helping me out because my hair always feel moisturized. I notice after I deep condition 2-3 days later my hair felt dryer and less conditioned, my moisturizer could never correct the dryness after day 4-5. Now that I Co wash on day 2, my hair doesn't get dry. Plus my styles (braid out/ flexi rods never make it past day 3 erplexed)I also been noticing way less breakage, that could be from me laying off the protein also. Oh and the rinsing in the shower has kept my scalp clean (I think at least) I always get the itchies


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2010)

Co-wash using Skala Aloe!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 29, 2010)

wow i have not cowashed in almost two weeks... i think i may cowash Sunday since my scalp does not feel dirty at all. ♥


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 29, 2010)

Co-washed last night.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 29, 2010)

cowashed yesterday and today with hair one tea tree


----------



## Jade Feria (May 1, 2010)

*Co-washed last night with Aussie Moist*


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 1, 2010)

Cowashed Friday evening with the last of my TJ Nourish Spa and some HE HH, then used my Pantene Nature Fusion Smoothing Creme as a leave-in. I think this stuff works better in addition to a leave-in conditioner rather than by itself, but seems to cut down on the frizz.

Hopefully this will be my last post for about 2 weeks....I am supposed to put my twists in tomorrow! Let's hope I actually get it done!


----------



## LadyRaider (May 1, 2010)

I've been co-washing or shampoo/washing almost every day! I'm so proud of myself. I figured out that my french braids that I've been wearing are neater when I braid them wet. So I've been doing that right out of the shower. 

Tonight I went to a party and I used HE Totally Twisted Shampoo and Condish. I left a little of the conditioner in my hair, and then used (too much) of the mousse. 

I did a wash and go. It was a little crunchy with the mousse. It'd have been perfect as an afro puff however.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 1, 2010)

I'm still cowashing I used Skala Jaborandi, it gave me so much slip


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2010)

I cowashed with Mozeke's Avocado Cleansing Cream yesterday. I'm in . It is thick, creamy, and ooey gooey. I know, I know I really couldn't come with any better adjectives but I love the consistency . It's not sticky.


----------



## Day36 (May 1, 2010)

cw'ed with v05 last Sunday and Monday. Will cw tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 1, 2010)

Cowashed last night with Mane n Tail and Skala Shea Butter.  Wasn't impressed with the Skala but I'm going to start using it on its own when I finish the Mane n Tail.

Think I'll go back to natural products this month because my hair isn't feeling right with the cones.  Next wash I'll clarify, henna, and cowash.


----------



## morehairplease (May 1, 2010)

Checking in....pre-pooing/dc now without heat for 2.5 hrs. In the  shower, I will do shampoo and do a quick cw/pc.


----------



## cch24 (May 1, 2010)

Shay, I'm glad you like the Mozeke. Right now all I use is the Avocado Cream as a moisturizer, but I'm interested in trying her other products as well.

Cowashed yesterday and today with Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

Co-Washed Last Night using Beauty without Cruelty Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## 30something (May 1, 2010)

Co washed today with my reject products all mixed in to one!
Came out ok, had to slaughtered hair with my moisturizer once dry.


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2010)

cch24 said:


> Shay, I'm glad you like the Mozeke. Right now all I use is the Avocado Cream as a moisturizer, but I'm interested in trying her other products as well.
> 
> Cowashed yesterday and today with Tresemme Naturals.


 
She is supposed to be coming out with some new products soon so it may be worth it to wait a month or so.


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2010)

Cowashed with Suave Humectant. SH is still a staple but I want to try something different. I may revisit Pantene Pro-V (I used this when I bleached my hair in the 90's. Worked great). I may also try Giovanni Direct, Aubrey's, and Aussie Moist


----------



## NappyDesma (May 2, 2010)

Co washed last night with hello hydration.


----------



## cch24 (May 2, 2010)

Cowashed with Tresemme Naturals again.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 2, 2010)

cowashed with Skala Fruit cocktail


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 3, 2010)

Just co-washed with CON Moisture Extreme..no real reason to report how it made my hair feels since I've said multiple times that I don't care for the product, just trying to use it up. I currently have about 1/4 of the darn bottle left and i'm so sick of it.

I've also cut down to co-washing only once a week instead of 3. Trying to see if the low manipulation makes a difference in my retention. We shall see at the end of the challenge!


----------



## cch24 (May 3, 2010)

Cowashed with Tresemme Naturals again.


----------



## MzPrince (May 3, 2010)

Shampooed and dc last night.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 3, 2010)

I cowashed this morning with my Organix Vanilla Silk conditioner....i started feeling sad.....because i'm almost done with the bottle

LOL!!


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2010)

I deep cowashed overnight with Jason Naturals Apricot conditioner mixed with Renpure Organics Moisturizing conditioner. My hair was so soft this morning after being saturated in conditioner for so long.


----------



## 4evershika (May 3, 2010)

co-washing first thing in the morning w/ Suave Almond and Shea butter... trying to use it up & I won't be re-buying.... it's not AWFUL but I have conditioners that do the job a lot better in the same price range...


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 3, 2010)

Going to use Skala Jaborandi tonight.


----------



## Nameless (May 4, 2010)

I'm not part of the challenge but a quick question, has anyone experienced dull looking hair after cowashing?
I tried it for the first time yesterday and my hair looks so dull and crap. I basically washed my hair like I would with a shampoo but instead I used a conditioner but my hair looks yucky.
What have I done wrong?


----------



## Shadiyah (May 4, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> I'm not part of the challenge but a quick question, has anyone experienced dull looking hair after cowashing?
> I tried it for the first time yesterday and my hair looks so dull and crap. I basically washed my hair like I would with a shampoo but instead I used a conditioner but my hair looks yucky.
> What have I done wrong?


 

Maybe it was the conditioner you used on your hair. Try a moisturizing one and see how that works for you. I know if I use the cheaper ones that everyone use for everday co-washing it don't work so good for me. I have to use my deep conditioner in order for me to see the results I want. but I love doing it.


----------



## cch24 (May 4, 2010)

Cowashed with Suave Naturals Coconut. Love that stuff when my hair needs a shot of protein.


----------



## Shay72 (May 4, 2010)

I cowashed with Mozeke's Avocado Cleansing Cream.  I finished the sample. I will definitely be purchasing it again.


----------



## MzV1991 (May 4, 2010)

adddd meeee!
I just started cowash into my regimen and my hair is soft and thicker than it has ever been

i will cowah 1s weekly (tuesdays)

My conditioners i use are:

V05 kiwi
V05 Strawberry
Vo5 Lavender
Mane n' Tale
Suave Cocunut


----------



## Whimsy (May 4, 2010)

Cowashed today to use up some of my white rain apple blossom conditioner....it smells AMAZING....but as a conditioner, yuuuuck.  No slip, coated feeling, and my hair doesn't feel soft after.


----------



## Ltown (May 4, 2010)

Co wash with Skala G3!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 5, 2010)

Cowashed with V05 after rinsing out henna.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 5, 2010)

cowashed w/ hair one tea tree and skala ceramide condish


----------



## cch24 (May 5, 2010)

Cowashed with Tresemme Naturals this morning.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 5, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Cowashed today to use up some of my white rain apple blossom conditioner....it smells AMAZING....but as a conditioner, yuuuuck. No slip, coated feeling, and my hair doesn't feel soft after.


 

Girl throw that junk away it was only a dollar lol


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

I will be pre-pooing my hair with some gelatin, conditioner and aloe vera juice in a few minutes. I'll update when I'm done figuring out what I will be using and cowashing with today.


----------



## equestrian (May 5, 2010)

cch24 said:


> Cowashed with Suave Naturals Coconut. Love that stuff when my hair needs a shot of protein.



suave is a protein???


----------



## yodie (May 5, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I will be pre-pooing my hair with some gelatin, conditioner and aloe vera juice in a few minutes. I'll update when I'm done figuring out what I will be using and cowashing with today.


 
I use gelatin also. It works for me!


----------



## 30something (May 5, 2010)

Co washed with Redken smooth down conditioner. Pretty much got the same results  as my Tresemme smooth and silky conditioner, which is about $10 cheaper almost 4 times bigger. The hair looks less frizz (which is hte goal of both conditioners) but redken not as moisturize . Still like it tho


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

Okay now that I've finished prepooing my hair with the aloe/gelatin mix, I noticed that I had less hair shedding. I used to do this with almost every prepoo and stopped, don't know why...I think I just forgot to use it. Now that I've reaquainted myself with it, I will continue this as part of my regimen moving forward at least with every other wash.

I am now deep cowashing with Nature's Gate Hemp Nourishing Conditioner and sunflower oil as my ceramide. My hair feels really soft right now and I think I'll use my steamer today for even softer results.

I need to purachse some caffeine powder to put in my prepoo treatment and make sure to apply it on my scalp. I hear it helps to stimulate hair growth. I will give it a try starting with my next wash day. I may have to use it like two or three times a week to get marked results though 

Thisis how I plan to do it:

First, oil my hair with grapeseed or sunflower oil. Secondly, I plan to mix the gelatin, caffeine powder and aloe first, blend well, heat in microwave for 30 seconds or so to dissolve the caffeine, whip in a tiny bit of Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Shampoo, then add to my scalp only and leave it on for at least an hour. Thirdly, wash out and DC as usual. I'll see how this goes for a few weeks.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

yodie said:


> I use gelatin also. It works for me!


 
Yeah, I really like to use gelatin in my prepoos. It leaves my hair a little strong too.


----------



## Ltown (May 5, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Okay now that I've finished prepooing my hair with the aloe/gelatin mix, I noticed that I had less hair shedding. I used to do this with almost every prepoo and stopped, don't know why...I think I just forgot to use it. Now that I've reaquainted myself with it, I will continue this as part of my regimen moving forward at least with every other wash.
> 
> I am now deep cowashing with Nature's Gate Hemp Nourishing Conditioner and sunflower oil as my ceramide. My hair feels really soft right now and I think I'll use my steamer today for even softer results.
> 
> ...


 
Aggie, caffeine powder never heard of this where you get it from please?


----------



## cch24 (May 5, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> suave is a protein???



I don't think that all of them are. But I believe this particular one has some in it. And if I'm wrong, than there is something in this conditioner that makes my hair feel very strong.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 5, 2010)

The Suave coconut has *silk amino acids* very far down on the ingredient list


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Aggie, caffeine powder never heard of this where you get it from please?


 
Well there is a caffeine shampoo called Alpecin that is made in the UK and apparently helps with stimulating hair growth. I cannot find it so I decided to make my own using caffeine powder in my shampoo and used on my scalp only. 

The aim is to use a cone-free shampoo though and that is why I purchased the Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening shampoo which has Saw Palmetto in it. 

You can read reviews on the shampoo on www.vitacost.com. I am simply trying it out for a few weeks to see what happens. I may give it 4-6 months to give it a fair chance. If after that time I don't see marked results, then I'll quit using it.

Some studies of support can be found in the following links:

http://lopup.com/v/beauty/hair-grow...522&OVADGRPID=9847291910&OVNDID=ND1#showframe

http://www.pureandgentleskincare.com/articles/alpecin.htm


----------



## Whimsy (May 5, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Girl throw that junk away it was only a dollar lol




I KNOW you're right 

But...

I JUST CANT!!!    I was raised to use up not throw out.  I'm slowly getting over my "conditioning" but I'd just feel bad doin it.


----------



## NappyDesma (May 5, 2010)

Cowashed with Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner.


----------



## MzPrince (May 5, 2010)

CW tonight..............


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 5, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I KNOW you're right
> 
> But...
> 
> I JUST CANT!!!  I was raised to use up not throw out. I'm slowly getting over my "conditioning" but I'd just feel bad doin it.


 

I feel you. I haven't thrown out ANY product....but I will gladly give away something that isn't working for me. Do you have any siblings,nieces, or cousins you could give it to?


----------



## Ltown (May 5, 2010)

Co wash with hair one!


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2010)

I cowashed with Patene's Nature Fusion this morning.


----------



## Summer79 (May 6, 2010)

Falling in love with Sauve Professionals Almond Shea butter conditioner.  I've been using that lately.


----------



## morehairplease (May 6, 2010)

Checking in....pre-pooing/dc now with heat for 30 minutes and without heat for another 30 minutes. In the   shower, I will shampoo and do a quick cw.


----------



## cch24 (May 6, 2010)

Going to use Tresemme Naturals later.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 6, 2010)

Cowashing today with Skala Aloe, I'm excited it will be my first time using it...


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 6, 2010)

Co washed with Free me Freesia and AM


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2010)

Co-washed yesterday with Beauty w/o Cruelty Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## Day36 (May 6, 2010)

CW'ed with regular v05


----------



## ms.blue (May 6, 2010)

Fell off the co-washing but I plan to do it tomorrow w/ suave humectant (i really love this con.)


----------



## Jade Feria (May 6, 2010)

*Cowashed Tuesday with Aussie Moist*


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday with Suave Damage Care condish (for a shot of protein), followed by Suave Humectant. Will probably cowash today with Suave Humectant.


----------



## cch24 (May 7, 2010)

Hair day! Doing my protein prepoo, will cowahs my scalp with Tresemme Naturals, deep condition, rinse, detangle, and then wet bun!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (May 7, 2010)

cowashed today with Tresemme. my hair looks great. ♥


----------



## Toy (May 7, 2010)

Conditioned Washed with Joico Moisture treatment Balm.


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2010)

Cowashed today with Suave Shea Butter Condish.


----------



## Nayna (May 9, 2010)

Still cowashing.  I'm under a halfwig now and it's actually going pretty well. I got 6 dookie braids under it and I cowash ever other day.  I've been alternating with the tresemme naturals and my beloved kbb deep conditioner.  I have to add more conditioners to the rotation though.  And I cowash with aphogee 2 min here and there as well.


----------



## NappyDesma (May 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I cowashed with Patene's Nature Fusion this morning.


 

Hey Ms. Shay! 


How do you like Pantene's Nature Fusion? Thanks!


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2010)

NappyDesma said:


> Hey Ms. Shay!
> 
> 
> How do you like Pantene's Nature Fusion? Thanks!


 
It is a great conditioner. Very thick (which I love) and my hair feels so soft afterwards. I just wanted to use more natural condishes and that's why I'm on a use up campaign. But in a pinch and if ran I out of my other condishes which I get online I would use this and Aussie Moist.  Another great conditioner .


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2010)

I cowashed yesterday with HV's Moist Pro. I  this conditioner.  I bought a gallon of it during the last Hairveda sale.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 9, 2010)

Been a long time since I checked in. I am now cowashing (and leaving in) Tresemme Naturals Moisture conditioner. It has less slip than the GVP Detangler, but it has more moisture and it stays that way longer. So I went with what was more important. I do have 1 1/2 bottles of detangler to get through somehow though. I am gonna use it as pre-poo/mix it into my DC. Can't just waste money.

As the weather gets warmer, I am basically cowashing daily


----------



## cch24 (May 9, 2010)

Cowashed with Tresemme this morning.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 9, 2010)

cch24 said:


> Cowashed with Tresemme this morning.



which one? I LOVE the Naturals!


----------



## cch24 (May 9, 2010)

Yep! I've been using it since this challenged started and it's become a staple. It's so thick and moisturizing!


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2010)

I'm deep cowashing my hair right now possibly overnight with Joico Body Luxe Conditioner. I am feeling too lazy to wash it out right now.


----------



## MzPrince (May 10, 2010)

Shampooed and deep con last night.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 10, 2010)

Getting ready to co-wash with CON Moisture Extreme

ETA: So I didn't co-wash. I shampooed with CON green label and used french perm stabilizer. MY hair was so soft so I decided not to use condish and my hair is still really soft. I did however, use CON Moisture Extreme as my leave in.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 10, 2010)

Cowashed with YTC after doing a dry DC.  So happy to have used it up I like it but I have other stuff I like better.


----------



## 30something (May 11, 2010)

Co washed with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus first time it was a flop this time was a success! Had to add a decent amount of avocado oil. Good b/c I like being cheap.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (May 11, 2010)

cowashed with Suave Naturals Warm Vanilla (or somethin like that) and i really like how it cuts through the bulk of my hair. i may have to try these again. i only had a corner left in the bottle from the first time i was natural so i only used a little bit. ♥


----------



## Shay72 (May 11, 2010)

Cowashed with Patene's Nature Fusion this morning.


----------



## Ltown (May 11, 2010)

Co wash with Hair one olive oil.


----------



## Toy (May 11, 2010)

Co washed with Suave shea butter conditioner and Giovanni deep conditioner.


----------



## 4evershika (May 11, 2010)

cw'd w VO5 Passion Fruit Smootie


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 11, 2010)

Co-washed.


----------



## Ms.London (May 12, 2010)

Co-washed twice today with Suave Tropical Coconut / Elasta Qp DPR 11+


----------



## MzPrince (May 12, 2010)

Cowashing tonight.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 12, 2010)

Forgot to check in Sun, but I cowashed using Tresseme, I never spell it right, lol.  Tonight I'm going to cowash using AM.


----------



## Diva_Esq (May 12, 2010)

I have been cowashing daily and I am loving it and my curls adore it!


----------



## 30something (May 13, 2010)

Cowashed with Vo5/Suave humectant / one n only argan oil, trying the get rid of all 3. Funny cause now that they are all together.. they work.. really well..

edit: NVM it was still mediocre.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2010)

Cowashed with Suave Almond and Shea Butter condish. Not sure if I'm going to purchase this one again. It's good but it doesn't really "wow" me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2010)

Will Co-Wash on Saturday with Nexxus Humectress!


----------



## cch24 (May 13, 2010)

Finally cowashed again today with Tresemme. I missed my hair!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 13, 2010)

haven't checked in in a few days but I cowashed tonight with Skala Aloe Vera


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 13, 2010)

I'm so jealous of everyone co-washing! I haven't co-washed since Monday. I miss it sooooo much


----------



## bestblackgirl (May 14, 2010)

Co-Washed last night with WEN's SAM


----------



## cch24 (May 14, 2010)

Hair day! Prepooing right now with coconut oil and Mane n Tail. I'll rinse and cowash my scalp with Tresemme Naturals, and then deep condition with Nature's Gate Jojoba Conditioner, aloe gel, and honey.


----------



## Nayna (May 14, 2010)

I was pooped last night but my hair felt weird so I just straight washed my hair with water and used my KBB hair milk to finger detangle each of my 6 dookie braids, lol.  I sealed with this new oil I've been using from a company called Praises.  It smells so delicious that I think I'm going to make shea mix out of it for my body. Anywho my hair was soft as heck this morning.  So now I know anytime I'm tired and need a quick wash this is the way to go.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 14, 2010)

Co washed with Pantene Blond Expressions last night.


----------



## Toy (May 14, 2010)

Conditioned washed with Wen Fig & Hairveda Acai Berry Phyto conditioner.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2010)

Cowashed with Giovanni Direct


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 15, 2010)

Cowashing tonight with Skala Aloe condish


----------



## 4evershika (May 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Cowashed with Suave Almond and Shea Butter condish. Not sure if I'm going to purchase this one again. It's good but it doesn't really "wow" me.



Yeah, I didn't like it either... I tried to suck it up and finish the bottle but I couldn't...


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2010)

Cowashed with Moist PRO yesterday.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 16, 2010)

Co washed yesterday with Suave Coconut, I surley do MISS The Suave Milk and Honey Conditioner, that was the Best Dadgum Conditioner and smelled so good and kept my hair all soft.

How often is everyone Co-washing?


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2010)

^^3-4 times a week.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 16, 2010)

Getting ready to co-wash with Naked Naturals Shea Butter and Avocado Conditioner.....I co-wash once a week


----------



## cch24 (May 16, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday with Tresemme Naturals, and will do the same today.


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2010)

cch24--Mozeke has put up some of the new products on her site.


----------



## cch24 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Shay! I hope your transition is going well. I read your post in the Transitioner's Support Thread. I know that when you BC your hair is going to be lovely.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2010)

cch24 said:


> Cowashed yesterday with Tresemme Naturals, and will do the same today.


 

How does the Tresemme Naturals conditioner make your hair feel cch24? Does it offer any slip at all? I am all into this natural haircare products now and would like to add this to my list of cheapie cowashing conditioners.


----------



## cch24 (May 16, 2010)

Aggie said:


> How does the Tresemme Naturals conditioner make your hair feel cch24? Does it offer any slip at all? I am all into this natural haircare products now and would like to add this to my list of cheapie cowashing conditioners.



Hi Aggie!

I've been cone/sulfate free for a few months now and I've been experimenting with cheapie cowash conditioners that actually provide slip AND moisture, and so far Tresemme Naturals is doing a great job at providing both. My hair feels very moisturized after I rinse it, and although it's not as slippy as Aussie Moist (my cone-laden cowashing love before I went cone free), I've found that if I use just a little more product, my comb glides through my hair. I've been using this conditioner since the beginning of this challenge and I don't think I'll ever find myself without at least 2 bottles on hand.

Hope that helped!


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2010)

cch24 said:


> Hi Aggie!
> 
> I've been cone/sulfate free for a few months now and I've been experimenting with cheapie cowash conditioners that actually provide slip AND moisture, and so far Tresemme Naturals is doing a great job at providing both. My hair feels very moisturized after I rinse it, and although it's not as slippy as Aussie Moist (my cone-laden cowashing love before I went cone free), I've found that if I use just a little more product, my comb glides through my hair. I've been using this conditioner since the beginning of this challenge and I don't think I'll ever find myself without at least 2 bottles on hand.
> 
> Hope that helped!


 
This post has been very helpful, thanks a million cch24. I have to go on a hunt for this conditioner now and keeping my fingers crossed that we already have it here in the Bahamas.


----------



## NappyDesma (May 16, 2010)

Co washed with Hello Hydration.

I'll be leaving Iraq in two weeks!!!!! YaHoo!!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (May 16, 2010)

i cowashed today with Tresemme Moisture condish. so far i'm liking it, but we'll see how my hair feels tomorrow.  ♥


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2010)

I cowashed this afternoon with WEN tea tree conditioner. I haven't used these in a looooooong while so I will try to use up the remaining 3 half bottles I have left. I don't think Iwill be replacing these as my fascination with them has worn off, especially after noticing that they have cones in them.


----------



## MzPrince (May 17, 2010)

shampoo, deep con last night.


----------



## cch24 (May 17, 2010)

Cowashed again this morning.


----------



## 30something (May 17, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday with Tresemme moisture rich, nice as usual


----------



## Ltown (May 17, 2010)

Co wash with hair one olive oil.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner followed by Joico Daily Care Conditioner. Most likely I will cowash again tomorrow morning because I am in the sulfur challenge and can't stand the scent of it on my head for too long. I just have to wash it out every morning after applying it the night before.


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 17, 2010)

I co wash with suave coconut conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

I am Co-Washing with PhilipB Deep Conditioning Cream Rinse.

Huge Hit btw!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 18, 2010)

I just finished a tea rinse, rinsed with V05 Free me Fressia and co washed with AM.


----------



## cch24 (May 18, 2010)

Going to cowash with Tresemme Naturals today.


----------



## ingenious_mind (May 18, 2010)

Did an overnight Deep condition with Lutrasilk shea/mango cholesterol, aloe vera juice, castor oil, honey and a bit of nettle. Rinsed it out this morning and did an ACV rinse.


----------



## Jade Feria (May 18, 2010)

*I co-washed last week Tuesday and Thursday with Aussie Moist*


----------



## Shay72 (May 18, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with Patene's Nature Fusion.


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2010)

Cowashed today with Suave Humectant. I don't know why I started trying other condishes, my hair :loves: SH.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 18, 2010)

cowashing everyday and then wet bunning. I will be using probably...the skala ceramide for 2 or 3 days and using my ion extreme moisture as a rinse out so I can hurry up and use this up and throw it away! officially using up a whole product since I've been on the boards!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 18, 2010)

I pretty much only cowash year round. Over the last year or so I've used poo maybe three times. I use either wen or herbal essence conditioner. Love aussie moist as well but haven't used it in likely six months.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2010)

I felt to lazy to cowash today, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## ms.blue (May 18, 2010)

I haven't posted in awhile.  I co-washed today in cornrows w/ Giovanni Smooth as Silk after working out.


----------



## 30something (May 19, 2010)

Had to co wash the crap out of my hair thanks to my protein deep condition......... co washed last night with redken smooth down conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2010)

I cowashed my hair in big plaits yesterday with Paul Mitchell Instant Moisture Treatment. I really love how soft this conditioner leaves my hair.


----------



## cch24 (May 19, 2010)

Cowashed again this morning. I can feel my hair getting thicker!! I *love* cowashing.


----------



## Toy (May 19, 2010)

Monday I used Skala Shea Butter conditioner & Pantene Relaxed & natural deep conditioner .


----------



## MzPrince (May 19, 2010)

Cowashing tonight.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2010)

I had my caffeinated shampoo sitting on my scalp all day and will be cowashing it out in the morning. Don't know which conditioner I'll be using yet though.


----------



## 4evershika (May 19, 2010)

Used up the last of my VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie...

Sooooooo happy that I can start back using my Tresemme Naturals since I've cleaned up shop a little (and got rid of all my half-used conditioners)


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 20, 2010)

Cowash using the Aloe vera condish


----------



## Jewell (May 20, 2010)

CWing using whatever cheapie I think my hair will benefit most from at the time, whether Aussie Moist, Suave Coconut, Suave A&SB, White Rain Cuke & Melon, etc.  I'm doing my CWs about once per 2 weeks to keep the manipulation (on wet hair especially) to a minimum.  Plus, I use products that don't leave a whole lot of buildup, and use them sparingly.  My hair has reunited with the glory of CWs, after a whole winter of missing out on them!  Here we come smooth, shiny, moisturized, wavy, natural hair!  I CW, then apply products and wet bun.  My hair LOVES this (have done this off and on for about 5 yrs) and stays soft until the next wash, with NO breakage or shedding!

CWs are once again making the transition a breeze!  If it weren't for the fact that I took my bun down every few days to relieve tension and saw the texlaxed/processed ends, I'd think I was already natural.  All my hair from front and back hairline to about 1-2 inches into the hair in the elastic band (ponytail hair hanging), is natural hair.  Won't be long now...all the visible hair outside the bun is natural, so it gives me a good idea of what I'll be working with for years to come.  I only use diluted shampoo every so often if my scalp is particularly itchy from CWs and condish buildup.  I will post pics in my Fotki of my almost 10 mos post hair this week.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2010)

I cowashed this morning with J/A/S/O/N Jojoba and lemongrass color treated conditioner this morning. I wasn't crazy about it but I didn't exactly hate it either but I know it is not a repurchase item for me.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 21, 2010)

I cowash using Skala Aloe vera masque. So how I like this masque.


----------



## NappyDesma (May 21, 2010)

Co washed last night using Hello Hydration


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2010)

I cowashed this morning and finished up the last of the J/A/S/O/N Jojoba & Lemongrass conditioner. Now on to another conditioner for tomorrow. I think I will use up the gallon of Tresemme B5 Moisturizing conditioner I still have left.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 22, 2010)

Just co-washed with Naked Naturals Shea Butter and Avocado conditioner. MY hair felt AMAZING! I used it as a protein but didn't get the protein shot I needed. Can anyone recommend a nice bi-weekly light-medium protein condish I can co-wash with other than Aphogee? The 2 min did not impress me. I've also tried Organics Hair MAyonnaise which was more moisturizing and Silk Elements Hair Mayonnaise which I hated. THANKS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2010)

I Co-Washed last night with PhilipB's Deep Penetrating Cream Rinse.  I love that stuff for Co-Washing. 

Now I wish I had more.  It is a Great Product.  _*after my no-buy, i will be stalking tj maxx*_

For my Co-Washers, I will alternate between the PhilipB and Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## cch24 (May 22, 2010)

Cowashed after my workout With Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with Amala Cream Rinse.


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2010)

Cowashed again this morning with Tresemme B5 Remoisturizing Conditioner. It seems to be okay for now. I still like vo5 moisture milk conditioners better though.


----------



## Shay72 (May 23, 2010)

I will be upping my cowashing preparing for my BC. Also it is just that time of year. I noticed that some areas of my hair that I believed had no definition actually does. It's a moisture thing.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 23, 2010)

cowashed with Tresemme Moisture plus vit. E


----------



## NappyDesma (May 23, 2010)

Did a Cassia Gloss using up sample bottles of conditioner and co washed out using the last of Desert Essence Green Apple & Ginger Conditioner.....yippeee!!!!!!!

I have a little bit of Hello Hydration left that I will use with my next co wash along with Organix Coconut Milk until it's gone........


----------



## MzPrince (May 23, 2010)

Shampooing and deep con right now.


----------



## cch24 (May 23, 2010)

Cowashed and bunned this morning.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2010)

I'm skipping cowashing today and deep conditioning instead.


----------



## 4evershika (May 23, 2010)

cw'd w/ Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture...


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 24, 2010)

I really have fun when i co-wash with White Rain Lavender-Vanilla...it smells like a grape Laffy Taffy!!! I love that conditioner jus bc its fun! I don't know why...it just is!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2010)

I'm getting ready to co-wash with Skala G3 Conditioner....since it's new, I'm gonna come back and give a review!

ETA: Yeah Skala is a no go for me. My hair did not feel soft and it had no slip. I'll be giving it away!


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2010)

Cowashed with DB's Pumpkin Condish this morning. Was able to do a wash n go by just leaving a little bit in.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (May 24, 2010)

Cowashed with Nourish spa this morning. I so love this stuff.


----------



## Aggie (May 24, 2010)

Cowashed tonight with Tresemme Pro Vitamin B5 Conditioner.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 24, 2010)

Co-washed!


----------



## Ltown (May 26, 2010)

Cowash with hair one and vo5 clarifying conditioner.


----------



## Toy (May 26, 2010)

Conditioning wash tomorrow with Joico Kpak Moisture Intense Hydration & Aussie 3 min deep conditioner cant wait.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 26, 2010)

I haven't cowashed since last friday, I got  straightened my hair, so I won't cowash again until this friday.


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2010)

Cowashed with DB's Pumpkin Condish and Shikai Daily Moisturizing Condish yesterday.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 26, 2010)

i bought the new formulation of Pantene Curls yesterday. I used it as a leave-in and really like it. I am gonna use it to cowash today.


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2010)

Cowashed with Patene's Nature Fusion this morning.


----------



## cch24 (May 26, 2010)

Cowashed and bunned this morning! Tomorrow I'm going to switch it up: I'll cowash and wear TWO buns.

(I've been bunning consistently since January of 2009. I'm still not tired of it. It got me to almost waist length before i chopped, and it will do it again!)


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 26, 2010)

Just co-washed with a whole bunch of stuff cause NOTHING WAS WORKING GRRRR! First I tried the Skala G3 again, then followed up with my Suave, then followed up with Naked Naturals and I did not get the softness I expected from none of them! It's def time to shampoo, and I'll be doing that this weekend.


----------



## MzPrince (May 27, 2010)

Cowashed last night.


----------



## Taleah2009 (May 27, 2010)

cowashed this morning with hello hydration.  left a little in for my first wash n go as natural!


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2010)

Cowashed with Patene Nature Fusion this morning


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 27, 2010)

Co-washed yesterday with my WR Lavender-Vanilla...running low!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Cowashed with Patene Nature Fusion this morning


 
I was looking at that in the store yesterday. Do you like it??


----------



## NappyDesma (May 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Cowashed with DB's Pumpkin Condish and Shikai Daily Moisturizing Condish yesterday.


 

Hey Ms. Shay! How do you like Darcy's Pumpkin Condish?


----------



## Mom23 (May 27, 2010)

I have been co-washing every day and forgetting to post!! I co-washed today with suave coconut.


----------



## makeupgirl (May 27, 2010)

I've been co-washing almost everyday to every other day.  I try to at least co-wash my hair before bed each night.


----------



## chebaby (May 27, 2010)

ive been co washing daily lately and i love it. today and yesterday i used elucence conditioner and i like it but it wont be a staple. 
today i slathered my hair in evoo before i co washed and that didnt give me half as much slip as when i use coconut oil before i co wash. so now its back to coconut oil.


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I was looking at that in the store yesterday. Do you like it??


Yes, very thick and moisturizing. I just wish it was more natural.



NappyDesma said:


> Hey Ms. Shay! How do you like Darcy's Pumpkin Condish?


Yes, very thick. Smells  and it makes my curls pop .


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 28, 2010)

Cowasing 2-3 times a week.  Switching up between Mane N Tail & Tresemme Nautrals as I use up my cowashing condishes.  May start adding in a Skala condish with SSI Avocado when  I use up the other two.


----------



## Shay72 (May 28, 2010)

Cowashed with Patene's Nature Fusion this morning.


----------



## cch24 (May 28, 2010)

Had my hair day. Cowashed my scalp with Tresemme Naturals. Used the Shea Moisture deep conditioner today mixed with honey and aloe vera gel (I always add those two ingredients to my DC) and I LOVED it. There was so much slip and my hair is sooo moisturized. Only problem is that I used a little more than 1/3 of the container. We'll see how next week goes. If I can get three uses out of the jar than this may become a staple.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

Cowashed today with Suave Damaged Care (for a shot of protein) followed by Suave Humectant for moisture.


----------



## NJoy (May 28, 2010)

Tried something new today. Cowashed with Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition (Love the yummy smell!) and HE HH.


----------



## equestrian (May 28, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Tried something new today. Cowashed with Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition (Love the yummy smell!) and HE HH.




Thank god someone else uses this haha, I was starting to think I was alone in my love for the TN line. 

I co-washed with Garnier TN this morning. Just ran out and off to the store to buy more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2010)

Co-Washed today w/Beauty Without Cruelty Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## NappyDesma (May 29, 2010)

Did another Cassia Gloss using Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner. I love the way this conditioner smells!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toy (May 29, 2010)

I cowashed with Skala Shea butter Masques & Salon care Matrix Replenshing conditioning Balm (never used these items before will see how it turns out).


----------



## cch24 (May 29, 2010)

Cowashed with Tresemme Naturals again this morning. Hair is still ultra moisturized from my SheaMoisture DC yesterday!


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

I cowashed this morning with Patene's Nature Fusion. I sound like a broken record but I am trying to use this stuff up. It does have great slip. I will probably take a brief break at some point to try some new cowash condishes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Will Co-Wash again on Wednesday with the remainder of my Beauty w/o Cruelty and the remainder of my PhilipB's Deep Conditioning Cream Rinse.

I hope to use both of these totally up.


----------



## bestblackgirl (May 29, 2010)

Co-Washed today with WEN Sweet Almont Mint Conditioner. And airdry


----------



## Jade Feria (May 29, 2010)

*Co-washed my hair twice this week. *


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with ION Curl Conditioner. It was okay but I love Tresemme Curl Conditioner better. I'll use up the ION conditioner but I won't be repurchasing it.


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 1, 2010)

Cowashed last night.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 1, 2010)

Co washed with Suave Coconut! My hair Loves this suave so much, it is like no other conditioner gives me softness like Suave coconut.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm going to co-wash with giovanni smooth as silk.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 1, 2010)

Haven't checked in for a while but I'm still daily cowashing.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jun 1, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday with TJ Nourish Spa


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2010)

I cowashed this morning with Herbal Essence Totally Twisted conditioner. I'm trying to finish it up. I like Hello Hydration more so that's the one I will consider repurchasing.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with Patene's Nature Fusion.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 1, 2010)

Getting ready to co-wash and use up the last of my Suave Naturals Coconut YAAAYY!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> Thank god someone else uses this haha, I was starting to think I was alone in my love for the TN line.
> 
> I co-washed with Garnier TN this morning. Just ran out and off to the store to buy more.


 
Actually I only tried it that one day.  I was at the grocery store, which doesn't sell my staples, and picked it up because of the smell.  It was ok and I'll keep it handy in case I run out of my NTM but, uh....gotta stick with my MC Biotin and NTM Daily Deep.


----------



## beautydefined (Jun 1, 2010)

I washed yesterday & will cowash tomorrow.


----------



## NappyDesma (Jun 2, 2010)

Co washed Monday......forgot to post......using Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cowashed and bunned. Finally bought some more KCKT so I can stop being stingy with it. (I use it as a leave-in after cowashing)


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cowashed with Patene's Nature Fusion this morning.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 2, 2010)

Co washed with Skala aloe and ayurveda powders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

Will Co-wash on Friday w/Alba Botanica Rainforest Cupuacu Deep Hydration Condition with Jojoba Oil and Coco Butter


----------



## Aggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I will be cowashing with HE Totally Twisted Conditioner in the morning.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 2, 2010)

I forgot to report yesterday, I cowashed with my new favorite condish Aloe Vera and most likely I will cowash before bed with the same thing.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 2, 2010)

still co-washing and added some new products to my regi. Hairveda moist conditioner 24/7 & whipped cream also got Shescentit banana brulee deep conditioner. I am a happy camper


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2010)

I cowashed yesterday morning with HE totally twisted conditioner. Trying to cowash daily mostly to stimulate my scalp via massage for hair growth.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2010)

Cowashed Tuesday with Shea Moisture Balanced Condish (scalp only) & Tresemme Naturals then yesterday with Tresemme Naturals.

Today I cowashed with Skala SB.  On the fence about this one.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 4, 2010)

Since the official signup has passed I will be joining you ladies unofficially. since the weather has started to warm up I began co-washing 3x a week.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 4, 2010)

Co- washed with my Beloved Suave Coconut & Applied S-Curl.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2010)

Just now deep cowashing with Giovanni SAS Conditioner or a couple of hours.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Cowashed Tuesday with Shea Moisture Balanced Condish (scalp only) & Tresemme Naturals then yesterday with Tresemme Naturals.
> 
> Today I cowashed with Skala SB. On the fence about this one.


 
Vonnie I can't stop staring at your pretty hair in your siggy. Your curls hang so nicely. I wish mine would do the same. They are just so tight, which can lead one to believe I don't have much hair.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 4, 2010)

Getting ready to co-wash with Naked Naturals Avocado and Shea Butter condish


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 4, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Vonnie I can't stop staring at your pretty hair in your siggy. Your curls hang so nicely. I wish mine would do the same. They are just so tight, which can lead one to believe I don't have much hair.


 

I was starring also thinking How Pretty, and that is the length I want my hair to grow, I don't need it any longer or shorter LOL!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 4, 2010)

Cowashed with Patene Nature Fusion this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will Co-wash on Friday w/Alba Botanica Rainforest Cupuacu Deep Hydration Condition with Jojoba Oil and Coco Butter*


 
For All You "Natural" Product Lovers:  This turned out to be a really good Conditioner.  I Will definitely re-purchase this at some point.  Very Nice and smells really good too.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 5, 2010)

co washed this A.M. w/ Tresemme Moisture Rich w/ vit. E


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 5, 2010)

cowashed/ DC last night with my skala mix


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cowashed with MoistPro this morning.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cowashed with Tresemme Naturals. I've been using it consistently for a few months and my hair still loves it. It's so exciting to find staple products.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 5, 2010)

jumping in the shower right now to cowash with Elucence condish


----------



## Ltown (Jun 5, 2010)

Co washed with VO clarify conditioner.


----------



## 30something (Jun 5, 2010)

Co washed with Tresemme Moisture rich .. Loving the "Salon pump" it now comes with.. makes it perfect for co washing. I'm in love , won't even cowash with anything else besides Tresemme Naturals


----------



## NappyDesma (Jun 8, 2010)

Cowashed last night with Darcy's Pumpkin Conditioner and then with Aubrey's Organic, my hair felt SUPER soft!!


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 8, 2010)

DC on Sunday night.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 8, 2010)

Still cowashing daily!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 8, 2010)

Getting ready to co-wash with Vo5 Free me Fresia and Naked Naturals Shea Butter and Avocado Condish


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Cowashed with Patene Nature Fusion this morning. Upping my cowashing has got my curls and coils popping.  Maybe my hair wasn't as moisturized as I thought.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 8, 2010)

Co washed with skala aloe and VO5 clarify conditioner.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 8, 2010)

can't cowash until this weekend. my hair is currently straight.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2010)

I deep cowashed again this morning with Giovanni SAS Conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 9, 2010)

Cowashed to day with Mane N Tail and detangled with HV Acai Condish.  Loved the slip and ease of detangling with the HV.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jun 9, 2010)

Co wash Sun, Tues and today with Vo5 strawberries and cream.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2010)

I cowashed this morning before work with HE Totally Twisted Conditioner. I think I may have enough left in the bottle for just one or two more cowashes, then I'll move back to my gallon bottle of Tresemme Pro-vitamin B5 Remoisturizing conditioner.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 9, 2010)

Cowashed today with MC Biotin and tried Aussie Moist.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 9, 2010)

Cowashing tonight with Skala Aloe Vera condish


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 9, 2010)

cowashed w/GVP humectress


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 9, 2010)

Co washed this morning with Tresemme.


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 10, 2010)

Cowashed last night.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 10, 2010)

I couldn't deal with the straight hair. it lasted all of 2 days lol. I washed and am back in my curly bun. Cowashing back on deck with my beloved Tresemme Naturals Moisture Conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 10, 2010)

I cowashed with Patene's Nature Fusion this morning.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 10, 2010)

I cowashed with HE totally twisted conditioner and have one more use out of this bottle. Cowashing my naps is really keeping my hair stay soft and moisturized all day long.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 11, 2010)

so...what I do isn't exactly cowashing anymore. Instead, I rinse my hair really well, apply my conditioner, and NEVER rinse it back out! lol. I put a plastic cap on, finish my shower, lotion and get dressed, then proceed to add my additional products to my already moisturized hair =)


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 11, 2010)

My Beloved Suave Coconut!! But I am not doing it Daily, maybe 2 times a week.


----------



## Toy (Jun 11, 2010)

I will be conditioning wash today with Wen Fig & Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner.


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 11, 2010)

co-washed last night with VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberries and Cream


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 11, 2010)

A broken record here . I cowashed with Patene Nature Fusion this morning.  I only have one bottle left Yay! I hope to finish that next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

Co-Washed with Alba Botanica Deep Hydration Moisturizing Conditioner with Jojoba Oil and Shea Butter.

(And I used it up).


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 11, 2010)

cowashed today with V05 Free me Freesia.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 11, 2010)

Just co-washed with my Naked Naturals. As I get further into my transition, I'm not loving it (or any of my products) as much so I can't wait to use this up. I think I have about a third left. Hopefully I'll be done with this by July.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 12, 2010)

co washed this morning with Aussie Moist.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cowashed with Millcreek Henna this morning.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 12, 2010)

Skala cowash with ayurveda powders.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday with Suave Damage Care condish (for a shot of protein), 50/50 condish. detangled with Giovanni Direct DC'd with one of SE's moisturizing DC.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 13, 2010)

I cowashed with Suave Shea butter and Almond conditioner, and I like it. Made my hair very soft. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## cch24 (Jun 13, 2010)

I cowashed this morning with Tresemme Naturals as usual.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm deep cowashing today with AOGPB and AOHSR for moisture. My hair is feeling really soft right about now. Oh btw, I clarified my hair today too since I'm cowashing almost everyday now. I may have to lightly clarify with AO Green Tea Clarifying Poo once every 2-3 weeks as a result.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm getting ready to co-wash with Vo5 Free Me Fresia and Naked Naturals Shea and Avocado....so anxious to finish these mediocre products!


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 14, 2010)

Deep con on last night.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cowashed with Patene Nature Fusion this morning.


----------



## babayred_86 (Jun 14, 2010)

I might as well jump into this challenge. I just realized i haven't used shampoo for over a month now. I've been co-washing 3 times a week.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 14, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Cowashed with Patene Nature Fusion this morning.



I'm about to co-wash my hair with this also.  I forgot I had this and I'm trying to use up all my conditioners.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 15, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Cowashed with Patene Nature Fusion this morning.


 
^^^


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 15, 2010)

The Usual~ Suave Coconut.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 15, 2010)

Changed up my conditioner this morning to Aussie Moist. Boy that conditioner is so fun to wash my hair with and smells de-lish-us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2010)

Co-Washed today with Hairveda MoistPRO!


----------



## cch24 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm still cowashing daily. I don't see myself stopping for quite a while.


----------



## arosieworld (Jun 15, 2010)

I wish to join this challenge. At this point I cowash every day with tresseme flawlesss curls I have no idea how I would do my hair otherwise.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 16, 2010)

Cowashed Sunday with Tresemme Naturals.  Should be done with it next cowash.  Will repurchase down the line still have other cowash condish to use first.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with Aussie Moist Conditioner.


----------



## Toy (Jun 16, 2010)

Conditioning wash today with Skala Shea butter mask & Skala Cermacide conditioner i think that is what its called.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ugh!  I'm out of MC Biotin Conditioner.  Why, oh why don't they make these in gallon sizes?  Ah well, cowashing with Aussie Moist.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 16, 2010)

Suave Co-Co-Nut!!!!! My Hair just Loves this conditioner!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jun 16, 2010)

i've been so lazy with this. last time i was natural, and cowashing everyday, my hair growth and moisture took off. this cowashing 1-2x a week isn't working out. i'm gonna start cowashing again everyday, when i don't do twistouts. ♥


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 16, 2010)

worked up a sweat a zumba last night so i co washed with VO5 Tea Therapy blackberry tea. my hair smelled soooooo good afterwards.


----------



## bklyncurly (Jun 16, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i've been so lazy with this. last time i was natural, and cowashing everyday, my hair growth and moisture took off. this cowashing 1-2x a week isn't working out. i'm gonna start cowashing again everyday, when i don't do twistouts. ♥


 
What products do you use daily on your hair? I've been co-washing daily because I'm doing P90X and sweating up a storm. BUT, my hair has turned mushy and is a frizz storm. A 2-min Aphoghee Protein tx has helped, but I can't do a protein tx everyday.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jun 16, 2010)

^^^ i'm cowashing with the same products as i did the first time i went natural: HE, Suave, and Tresemme. the only difference is now i'm only doing 1 cowash a week. thats not cuttin it. i gotta quit bein lazy. ♥


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 16, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with Patene Nature Fusion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Cowashed this morning with Patene Nature Fusion*


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


>


 
I know....


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't posted in a while; but, I'm still co-washing after each workout (which is five days a week - two days, break, then three days, break). I'm still using my staple of VO5's Moisture Milks; however, once a week, I am revisiting my Mane N Tail's Original conditioner for my protein needs. All's well.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 16, 2010)

I just co-washed with Naked Naturals. I finally finished it YAAAAY!! Now I'm on to my Lekair


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 16, 2010)

co-washed w/ pantene nature fusion again.  I like this one as much as suave humuctant.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 17, 2010)

Cowashed again this morning with Aussie Moist Conditioner.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jun 17, 2010)

cowashed this morning with Suave Humectant. i like this stuff. ♥


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 18, 2010)

Co-washed last night.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cowashed with Patene Nature Fusion yesterday and today. Good news--it is finally all gone !


----------



## arosieworld (Jun 18, 2010)

Co washed with Tresseme FC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

Co-Washed and Used Up, a bottle of Hairveda MoistPRO!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2010)

I cowashed this morning witht he last of the bottle of Ausiie Moist Conditioner. I do have another one as a back-up but I  think I'll be using the gallon size Tresemme Pro-Vitamin B5 Remoitsurizing Conditioner for a few days/weeks.


----------



## DivaMommy (Jun 18, 2010)

I co-washed last night with Aussie Moist for the first time last night and loved it! I used a little (okay a lot) too much and I am very glad I didn't slip and hurt myself in the shower. I will use about half as much next time.


----------



## Ms.London (Jun 18, 2010)

Was in such a rush today went to my local beauty store to pick up a bottle of my beloved suave tropical coconut condish and picked up the shampoo instead when i got home yall shoulda seen my face...smt...tomorrow it is!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2010)

Still cowashing with Suave Humectant. Also, loving Giovanni Direct condish and Suave Extreme Care.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 19, 2010)

Cowashed with HV's Acai Berry Conditioner this morning.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 19, 2010)

Co wash with VO5 clarify conditioner.


----------



## DivaMommy (Jun 19, 2010)

Co-washed this evening with Suave almond-shea butter


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2010)

Cowashed with Tresemme Pro-Vitamin B5 Remoisturizing Conditioner this morning.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 19, 2010)

cowashed with my Tresemme Naturals Conditioner


----------



## cch24 (Jun 20, 2010)

Still cowashing and bunning!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2010)

I didn't cowash today because this is my DC day and I am DC'ing with Salerm Protien Conditioner followed with Silicon Mix Conditioner.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 20, 2010)

Been cowashing every other day with Suave Shea and Almond condish,


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 20, 2010)

co-washing tonight with an oldie but goodie... Suave Humectant


----------



## arosieworld (Jun 20, 2010)

I am pre pooing with oil and will co-wash tonight with suave almond and shea


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 20, 2010)

Shampooed and DC tonight........


----------



## 30something (Jun 22, 2010)

Getting a bit tired of Tresemme Moisture rich (Not really I'm lying I just wanted to buy and try another conditioner) I'll be Co washing with Suave naturals Aloe and Waterlily. It smells fantastic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

Just Co-Washed with Nexxus Humectin!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 22, 2010)

Co-washed yesterday with AO HSR ...this stuff keeps my newgrowth in CHECK!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 22, 2010)

How do you all use up your conditioners? Do you do one bottle at a time or do you alternate your conditioners everyday you co-wash?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> *How do you all use up your conditioners? Do you do one bottle at a time or do you alternate your conditioners everyday you co-wash?*


 
Good Question SE!  I have tried both ways.  But, right now, I'm co-washing with one product until finished.  I pulled all my 6 - 8 oz Tubes, Bottles etc....

However, my DC'ers, I am trying to keep 2-3 in constant rotation so I don't get bored. Right now I am rotating: Afroveda Ashlii Amla, Curl Junkie Banana Honey Hibiscus and Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioners.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Question SE! I have tried both ways. But, right now, I'm co-washing with one product until finished. I pulled all my 6 - 8 oz Tubes, Bottles etc....
> 
> However, my DC'ers, I am trying to keep 2-3 in constant rotation so I don't get bored. Right now I am rotating: Afroveda Ashlii Amla, Curl Junkie Banana Honey Hibiscus and Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioners.


 
Okay.......and thanx!

I'm gonna try this one bottle at a time thing and see if i can slowly run out of conditioner that way...Lol!

I need to stock up on DC's though...thanx 4 the reminder!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday and today with WEN Lavender Conditioner. I forgot how great these conditioners feel on my scalp, all nice and tingly and stuff


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 23, 2010)

Cowashed with Amala Cream Rinse yesterday.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 23, 2010)

Getting ready to co-wash with Vo5 Tea Therapy after my workout. Havent co-washed in a week so I'm really excited lol


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 23, 2010)

Cowashed tonight.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 23, 2010)

cowashed this morning


----------



## 30something (Jun 23, 2010)

Co washed with suave naturals aloe and water Lilly. Finally found a suave conditioner I can love


----------



## DivaMommy (Jun 23, 2010)

will co-wash when my boys go down for their nap with aussie moist. dc on monday night with ao gpb


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 23, 2010)

Cowashed this week with Tresemme Naturals (used it up), Suave Moisture Rich, Too Shea!!, and SSI Avocado.

The Avocado will be in rotation with the Mane N Tail (trying to use up).


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies....I cowashed Saturday and Monday with AM and I'll be cowashing tonight as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

Will Co-Wash Friday with Nexxus Humectin.


----------



## Toy (Jun 23, 2010)

Co washed today with Giovanni smooth as silk deep conditioner & sexy pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jun 23, 2010)

Still cowashing daily!  Getting my ends trimmed on Monday.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2010)

I cowashed again this morning with WEN lavender Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday with Amla Cream Rinse and today with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 25, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday with SSI Avocado and added Sweet Almond Oil to bottle.  Will use that again today.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 25, 2010)

Just co-washed with TRESemme Moisture Rich. My transitioning hair didn't like it. Can't wait to use it up!


----------



## bklyncurly (Jun 25, 2010)

Co-washing 2x/wk and daily rinse with a little con - usually Suave Coconut or Aussie Moist (I exercise a lot) 
Also . . . wkly 2-min Aphogee Protein txs & Aphogee Keratin Reconstructor Leave-in (doing this tomorrow w/weekly deep con or maybe steam)

And . . . 1x/wk Aphogee Leave-In

***I've been doing this for 2 weeks and my hair is alot healthier.   It was so spongy and mushy from being wet all the time. But, this has helped alot. Will continue for 2 more weeks, then will do _monthly_ 2-min Aphogee Protein txs & Reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2010)

Will Co-Wash right now with HV MoistPRO.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jun 25, 2010)

cowashed today with Suave Humectant. ♥


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2010)

Cowashed with WEN Lavender mixed with a brew of green tea and half a teaspoon of caffeine powder.


----------



## Toy (Jun 25, 2010)

Cowashed with Acai Berry Conditioner.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday with Giovanni Direct Smooth as Silk Condish.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday with Honey Hemp Conditioner. I missed it .


----------



## cch24 (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been keeping up with my cowashing and deep conditioning routine. It seems to be working well for my hair because it is steadily growing. I'm happy with the progress I'm making


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2010)

Today is a hair day so I will be cowashing at some point with Honey Hemp Condish.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with WEN Lavender Cleansing Conditioner again this morning. I have about one more cowash I can get out of it, then I'll move onto something else. I'll update on that later.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 29, 2010)

Just co-washed with TRESemme Moisture Rich. My hair isn't feeling anything right now. This condish used to be a staple but now it's not. I'm gonna put it away and try some of my other conditioners. I was trying to use one at a time but I'm gonna keep trying stuff in my stash until I find something that works......so sad!


----------



## BriDa5242 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> This is the official thread.
> 
> WHAT: Spring/Summer Cowash Challenge 2010
> WHEN: March 20, 2010-September 21, 2010
> ...


 



ADD mEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

I will be cowashing with Aussie Moist 2-3 times a week

Adding Kinky curly or eco styler in my hair

baggying ends at night (combing only in the shower)

I'm excited


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 29, 2010)

Shampooed /DC on Sunday night.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 29, 2010)

co-washed w/ patene nature fusion & elasta qp intense conditioner.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jun 29, 2010)

cowashed with Suave Humectant again. ♥


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been cowashing away! 

I've cowashed daily since my BC (April 5, 2010). I have it down to a science now and I love my staple products.  It's cut down on my PJism!  And I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE VS So Sexy Nourish Condish as my leave in!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 29, 2010)

Co wash with Jasmine shea butter leave in!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cowashed Sun with Honey Hemp Conditioner and Mon & today with Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2010)

I will not be doing my usual daily cowashes for a while. I just got some extension braids and don't them looking all frizzed out too soon but I will update whenever I do.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday with Avocado Condish.  Don't know what I'm going to use today.  Going to use some Castile Soap to cleanse first.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 30, 2010)

I know I keep coming in here and saying that I'm happy with the progress that my hair is making but I always feel like my hair shoots out of my head when I'm cowashing (and exercising) daily. I hope to keep this up until at least November and want to be pretty close to BSL by then. I have about 3.5 inches to go.


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 30, 2010)

Just cw with Wen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

Will co-wash on Friday with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner _*apres relaxer*_  Will use this as a co-washer up until about 4 weeks post.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 30, 2010)

I cowashed this morning with the last of my WEN Lavender Cleansing Conditioner. My scalp feels really clean right now.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cowashed with TJ's Nourish Spa.  I've noticed this lays my hair down pretty well to the point where I don't really need to use a scarf.


----------



## grow (Jul 3, 2010)

i haven't been on here in a lil bit, but have been doing my program regularly just the same.

i have to admit, co washing also helps me to feel like protective styling, which is a good thing because if i had to think of not only co washing but also getting my hair cute all these times during the week, i might go batty, bald, or both!

instead, going from the co wash, then directly into protective styling (i baggy bun) makes sense and makes it easy to stay away from the heat styling too.

besides, the humity would only ruin whatever i burned with the heat, anyway, so it's all good!

i'm so grateful to you ladies for showing me all these great techiniques and for showing me how to have hair like i've never had before!

many blessings to you all!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I've realized despite my pj ways I've done a great job picking my staples . My hair loves all of my cowash condishes. Hopefully that will remain the same once I bc.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cowashed yesterday with  Avocado condish.  This bottle is holding on despite my heavy handed ways.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 3, 2010)

I cowashed yesterday morning with tresemme moisture rich. It performed a bit better than last time but it still wasn't as great as it used to be. Unfortunately, I have about 5/6 of the bottle left so it'll be a long time before I finish it up and move on to the next product.


----------



## grow (Jul 3, 2010)

i just realized that i've never posted a pic on here, lol!
i know how much that helped me when i first came aboard lhcf, so i'm gonna work at remembering to do that for others, too (i'm subscribed to so many threads, i forget...)
i'd see those pictures of before and after and just hope it could be like that for me, too, although i was always convinced that we in our family had "bad hair", so i really didn't believe my hair could grow.
instead, you ladies are proving the elders in my family wrong, because with the practices here (and i cannot vouch for co washing enough as it has revolutionized the overall condition, helath and vitality of my hair, not to mention its length), i am amazed at how much and in how many ways my hair is constantly changing for the better!
thanks ladies!



everything under the line is thanks to this site in general and co washing in particular!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 3, 2010)

That is some awesome progress Grow. I'm gonna show it to my sis-in-law. Keep it up!!!


----------



## grow (Jul 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> That is some awesome progress Grow. I'm gonna show it to my sis-in-law. Keep it up!!!


 
Thank you, LaFemmeNaturelle!
i never thought this stuff could work for me, but this site and these practices are making me a believer alright!


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 6, 2010)

I co-washed w/ patene nature fusion mixed w/ elasta qp intense conditioner & I like this combination.  This the second time I did this & it left my hair soft & moisturized.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 6, 2010)

Still cowashing daily and deep bunning on Friday's.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 6, 2010)

Shampooed and con last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Will be co-washing on Friday with my last bit of Nexxus Humectin.  Will off-set that with Hairveda MoistPRO.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with DB's Pumpkin Conditioner.  My first official wash n go as a natural is a hit  with me & everyone else.


----------



## arosieworld (Jul 6, 2010)

I have been cowashing about everyday with tressemme flawless curls but the other day I prepoo'd with a bottle of infusium 23 condish I found under my sink and then cowashed with TFC and it was AMAZING! I don't know why it got regulated to the land of stuff I dislike (under my sink) Now I may have to find it again and buy more.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 8, 2010)

Just cowashed and bunned.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 9, 2010)

cowashed with HE LTR. ♥


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 9, 2010)

I cowashed on Wed, Thurs, and today with DB's Pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## grow (Jul 9, 2010)

i've been cowashing daily and loving it!!!


----------



## 30something (Jul 10, 2010)

Cowashed with Treseme Smooth & Silky yesterday, my long lost favorite.. I have been cutting down on co washing.


----------



## Toy (Jul 10, 2010)

Co washed with Aussie moist 3 min deep conditioner & Sexy hair Pumpkin Conditioner Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Will Co-Wash tommorrow with HV MoistPro!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

Co-washed with my Beloved Suave Coconut!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

I cowashed again yesterday after coming back from the pool with HV's Amala Cream Rinse. Cowashed today with Renpure Organics Reconstructor.


----------



## grow (Jul 11, 2010)

cowashing today with some Giovanni product.....(probably SAS)


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 11, 2010)

i think cowashing daily will lead to build up and absorption of nasties found in commercial products such as phlatlates,parabens ,propylene glycol etc so i limit myself to cowashing once or twice a week with Pantene and Fructis  and poo+DC once a week using Lovea Molnoi conditioner <NTM mask ,komaza Olive mask ,CJ hibiscus banana fix or Motions silk conditioner + jojoba oil.


----------



## grow (Jul 12, 2010)

yesterday i cowashed, then got out and around and by the time i got home, i felt like i needed another cowash!

even feeling the slightest amount of perspiration on my scalp now makes me feel like it's dirty again.

that's the good thing about cowashing! i now know howit feels to have a clean scalp every single day and anything less bothers me. if i were still using regular poo's, there's no way i could poo this often. (i cowashed twice yesterday)

i feel like keeping my scalp so clean has set the slate to be continuously fresh for new growing!

oh, and Kindheart, all you have to do if you want to cowash regularly and not get buildup or the nasty chemicals in your hair is:
1. choose products that don't have those nasty chemicals
2. clarify if there are products you are attached to that do have those chemicals (like cones) in them.

there's a link that i found useful when i first started out on here that's so good it became a "sticky" and you can click on it on the first page of all the haircare section.
it will give you a list of all sorts of chemical free conditioners you can use safely!
it's amazing and extremely helpful!


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 12, 2010)

DC last night...............


----------



## cch24 (Jul 12, 2010)

Haven't posted for a while. Still daily cowashing.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with DB's Pumpkin Condish


----------



## 4evershika (Jul 12, 2010)

Still co-washing 2-3 times a week!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2010)

Deep cowashed with WEN Tea Tree Conditioner this morning for a few hours.


----------



## sensi sweetie (Jul 12, 2010)

i know im late, so im just gunna unofficially join in on this 

cowashed today with clarifying kiwi lime.... cowashing has been great to me this summer! im loving the retention, my hair is finally getting really thick!


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 12, 2010)

co-washed w/ abba mint conditioner (not sure if that's the name) it left my scalp really clean & tingly.  I like it.


----------



## ingenious_mind (Jul 13, 2010)

Still cowashing every other day.


----------



## grow (Jul 13, 2010)

today i'm going to cowash with jane carter's replenishing conditioner!

it is so super healthy for the hair...can't wait!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with DB's Pumpkin condish.  It always makes my hair feel soft, moisturized, and defines the coils  curls.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jul 13, 2010)

Co-washed and DCed an hour ago...Air drying!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cowashed Monday with Skala SB and did a quick rinse with G3.  I actually like the combo hair came out nice.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 14, 2010)

CW tonight..................


----------



## 30something (Jul 14, 2010)

co washed with suave naturals aloe & water lily


----------



## Blessedmocha (Jul 14, 2010)

I have not officially joined but would like to add anyway..

I started cowashing last night.. used Tresseme Salon Silk and sealed with my Castor/EVOO/Sunflower & Coconut oil mix.. I then airdried in two big braids and my hair loves it.

I plan to stay bunned until fri/sat then will DC and rinse out with porosity control as cowash.

I will now be doing this 2x a week, with a DC and airdrying before re-bunning. I am hoping i can get great growth and retention through this. 

I plan to bun until dec...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

Will Co-Wash Friday (or Saturday) with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner followed up with HV MoistPRO


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 14, 2010)

alright, i'm posting again. i had a sew-in for a month, and cowashed almost daily while in it since it was bobraz. now that it's out, i'm still cowashing. i've been using HE hello hydration about two months straight (the big bottles), so i'll switch up soon just to get more protein in my hair....probably VO5 strawberries and creme. gotta get into more PSing...i love twistouts, but i need to practice wet bunning more religiously!


----------



## grow (Jul 15, 2010)

hi ladies!

i'm so excited about my new cowash!

last night i made a batch of conditioner with maka, fenugreek, hibiscus, and brahmi in it and threw in some evoo to top it off!

this is amazing for me because now i can combine my beloved Ayurveda and my beloved cowashing together!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Didn't cowash yesterday but did do a water rinse


----------



## sensi sweetie (Jul 15, 2010)

cowashed today with Vo5 champagne kisses


----------



## cch24 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tresemme naturals is still an amazing cowashing conditioner! I have no desire to try anything new.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cowashed with Honey Hemp this morning.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

cch24 said:


> Tresemme naturals is still an amazing cowashing conditioner! I have no desire to try anything new.


 
Cowashed with this tonight. This stuff is the truth!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 16, 2010)

Last week I decided to try Suave almond and Shea Butter, and et me tell you that conditioner is the bomb. It gives your hair sooo much slip, like instantly my hair is ridiculously soft. Im so glad I decided to try this. Anybody else in love with this conditioner?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 16, 2010)

Cowashed with Honey Hemp this morning.


----------



## Truth (Jul 16, 2010)

now that i'm out of weaves.. I'm back to co-washing daily.. Co washed this morning with Pantene relaxed n Natural.. tomorrow will more then likely be gariner triple nutrition... Oh cowashing daily is back and back for good!


----------



## grow (Jul 17, 2010)

cowashing today with my raspberry ice cream looking ayurvedic powders / flaxseed, ao hsr, jane carter, evoo handmade conditioner mix!

cannot wait to get that super soft paste on my head!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2010)

CoWashed this a.m. with Nutrine Garlic & Finished Up with Hairveda MoistPRO!


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 17, 2010)

i ve just cowashed with Pantene Renewal ( Repair &Protect) .my hair feels very clean and soft ,i used up about half jar mainly cuz i m trying to finish up as many products as possible ,Im a PJ to the core ,i thought i ve improved throughout the years but it keeps hunting me back ... 
I wont be cowashing every single day simply cuz i dont have the energy or the time ,i m tryiing to limit heat aswell and i always get a headache when i airdry so i ll stick to cowashing 1nce or 2ce a week +poo /DC routine.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2010)

Cowashed with Millcreek Keratin & HV's Acai Berry this morning


----------



## sensi sweetie (Jul 17, 2010)

I really need a cowash today. I got lazy the past 2 days preparing for finals so my scalp looks a little oily. I think im going to use kiwi lime clarifying condish followed up with AO HSR<3 love it so much its replaced my beloved Lustrasilk SBMC ATM.

Still loving regular cowashing.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 17, 2010)

Just co-washed kind of.....I don't use the conditioner like shampoo anymore. I only apply it to the length of my hair but I used LeKair. I don't really care for this stuff, I'm just trying to use it up. I have about 50% of the tub to get through....think it should be gone by the middle of August.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 18, 2010)

Just shampooed and DC......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cowashed twice this week with Skala SB (used it up!!) and did a quick rinse with the G3.  Hair has been loving the combo.

Will cowash after this henna with V05.


----------



## LaNecia (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I'm in.

Cowashing with DDTA (yes, almost through my incredo stash) or Aussie Moist, leave-in with DDTA, Aussie Moist or Oyin Honey Hemp. I top off with a dollop of Miss Jessie's Baby Butter Cream and then add a gel to help with curl.

Frequency about 4 x's a week (haven't perfected the second day hair from a wash-n-go yet).

I don't use heat other than to diffuse or deep condition my hair, seems happiest with is way.


----------



## 30something (Jul 21, 2010)

Co washed today with Tresemme Naturals


----------



## cch24 (Jul 21, 2010)

Someone gave me a bottle of Yes to Cucumbers conditioner. I'll use it because I have it, but not until I finish my current bottle of Tresemme Naturals, and when the Cucumbers is done, I won't repurchase.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a GREAT challenge! I wish i could have joined.. but I hope you ladies are having a ton of success with it!


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 21, 2010)

CW tonight..............


----------



## cch24 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just got in from two hours in the garden and felt like cowashing again. I used the Yes to Cucumbers and it felt like it stripped my hair! I threw it away. It was free, and I have my Tresemme Naturals to look forward to in the morning.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 21, 2010)

Just co-washed with TRESemme Moisture Rich. MY hair feels beautifully soft but I feel a little guilty about using cones. Haven't used them in a while and my hair has been great without them. I think I will use up all my cone products first and save the best (non-cone products) for last!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2010)

Been cowashing with either DB's Pumpkin Condish or Oyin's Honey Hemp the past 3 days. Hair always feels soft and moisturized with either conditioner.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 26, 2010)

Shampoo and DC last night.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 26, 2010)

Used up the last of my Tresemme Naturals this morning! I'll be picking two bottles up after work. That should last me these next three weeks before I go back to school.


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

today is day 26 of my cowashing streak!

meaning the 26th. cowash in 26 days.....i'm really trying to keep it up everyday for the whole summer.

so far, so good!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2010)

I cowash everyday too, grow. I just forget to post in here sometimes.  Cowashed with HV's Acai Berry on Saturday.  Cowashed with Amala Cream Rinse on Sunday and this morning.


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

great to know, Shay!

what differences have you noticed from doing this?

i just started on a daily basis, so it's still kinda new to me.

thanks!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2010)

grow--It keeps my hair extremely moisturized,soft,and easy to detangle.  I use natural condishes only and for my hair it makes a huge difference. If I'm combating dryness at any time it means I am not sticking to my routine.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks alot for sharing this, Shay!

i guess i'll see the results in September when i perm.

i rarely see my hair dry these days.....


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with Claudie's Moisturizing Conditioner.Not sure I like this scent I picked. I have to look back and remember not to order this scent next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

Will Co-Wash tonight with either HVMoistPRO or Oyin Honey Hemp


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 31, 2010)

Been cowashing with Claudie's Moisturizing condish all week and cowashed today with HV's Acai Berry.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cowashing and bunning daily with a dc once a week. I realized that my back layer is about 3 inches from BSL so I'm trying to get as close as possible by December.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm still going strong in this challenge. I don't think I have missed a week since the end of May, and even that was only one week. I hope it pays off, especially now that I am wet bunning too.


----------



## Truth (Jul 31, 2010)

Will be co washing this 4day old wash n go tonight with ummmm whatevers under the sink..LOL prolly garnier fructis Triple nutrition.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 31, 2010)

I cowashed today with Curls coconut conditioner,I'm really pleased w the results .my curls really pop


----------



## Kiki82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ive just started cowashing again. Yesterday I wash and dc my hair. Today I corinsed with Tresemme natural and used hair one as a leave-in. So far so good.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cowashed with Amala Cream Rinse


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 2, 2010)

Shampooed and DC Sunday evening.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 2, 2010)

I co-washed with Abba moisture conditioner and patene nature fusion.   The abba conditioner was use on the scalp (it tingles which I love) and the patene for the rest of the hair.  I think my scalp missed co-washing since it's been two weeks.


----------



## grow (Aug 3, 2010)

still cowashing on a daily!

this is day 34 of my daily cowash reggie.

i hope i can keep this up and just stop a few days short of my next perm, which will be in
38 days. (yah!)
yes, i'm counting the days, lol!

btw, this includes the once a month clarifying poo applied only to my scalp.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2010)

Cowashed with Amala Cream Rinse today


----------



## Kiki82 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yesterday I cowashed with Tresemme natural and used hair one as a leave-in. Today is wash day for me. So I washed with Aph. shampoo dc with Aph. 2 Minute Reconstructor and ORS Replenshing pak.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2010)

I sound like a broken record...I cowashed with Amla Cream Rinse today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2010)

Co-Washed last night with Hairveda's MoistPRO!


----------



## 4evershika (Aug 4, 2010)

Still co-washing... kind of... I've been DCing a lot (without shampooing) and just rinsing out the DC w/o doing a final rinse w/ a condish... L a Z y


----------



## Kiki82 (Aug 5, 2010)

I cowashed with Tresemme natural and used hair one as a leave-in.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 6, 2010)

I used Amala Cream Rinse to cowash for the past two days.


----------



## Kiki82 (Aug 7, 2010)

Just fiinshed cowashing with Tresemme natural and used hair one as a leave-in. Didn't cowash yesterday too tired!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2010)

Co-Washed yesterday with HV Acai Phyto Berry.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been slacking lately, I've only been cowashing about 2-3x week. Right now, I'm loving Suave Humectant, Giovanni Direct, and VO5 moisture milks for my washes. I've decided to use my AOHSR for DC'ing.


----------



## cch24 (Aug 7, 2010)

As always, cowashing daily with Tresemme Naturals. Still loving it, so I have no desire to change!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ I forgot about TreSemme Naturals. I  it!


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought a big bottle of suave humectant and suave almond+shea butter. I love suave conditioners <3 Also got some V05 champagne kiss. yay for cheapie conditioners!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 7, 2010)

^^^Suave Humectant is the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 7, 2010)

Cowashed with Komaza's Moku Conditioner.Airdried really soft and very defined.


----------



## grow (Aug 8, 2010)

cw'ed with Jhirmack moisturizing efa conditioner.

this is day 38 of continuous cowashing and my hair is loving it.

who knows how it'll feel once i go back to only 2-3 times a week when it's cold.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Chelated with ORS Creamy Aloe Poo then cowashed with Infusium 23 (the rinse out condish) and DC'd with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment. My hair feels so much better since I chelated.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm gonna co-wash tomorrow with my suave juicy green apple. I was gonna see how long i can go with co-washing bc i'm at almost 13 weeks post...(NEW RECORD!!!)....and i'm scared to move my hair too much.....but its really dry at the roots right now..plus i'm still using the Bee Mine and with the sulfur and ya'll know how that can dry your hair out.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 10, 2010)

Last week I cowashed daily since I was at the Shore.  I used HV Acai, Suave Coconut, Skala G3, and some PC.  Cowashed over the weekend with Skala SB and today with SSI Avocado.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 13, 2010)

Co-washed last night.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 13, 2010)

still cowashing daily/every other day. i ran out of HE HH (_finally_) so i am switching to trader joe's nourish spa. i didn't like it so much the first time around, but i am giving it another go.

i recently added oil rinsing to my regimen, which i employ right before cowashing. makes the tangles MELT from my hair!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 14, 2010)

Cowashed all week with Claudie's moisturizing conditioner. Will cowash today with HV's Acai Berry.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 14, 2010)

I have posted in a while but I've been co washing with Tresemme 2x a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2010)

Still on the HV Acai Berry joint!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 14, 2010)

I didn't co-wash persay but I DC'd on dry hair with Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol and rinsed it out and that stuff was the booommmbbb! lol


----------



## cch24 (Aug 14, 2010)

Still cowashing daily with Tresemme Naturals. It really is an exceptional conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 15, 2010)

Cowashed last night with Skala SB.  Finished it off and will switch back to SSI Avocado and Moist 24/7.  The cones are getting a bit much for my hair.  Taking a break for the next month or two if I can help it.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 15, 2010)

Shampooed and DC'd tonight.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cowashed with SSI Avocado.  I'll rinse when I get home in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2010)

Will co-wash today with Hairveda Acai Berry Phyto Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cowashed with Claudie's Moisturizing condish for the past 2 days.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 20, 2010)

Cowashed last night.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cowashed with Curls Coconut Curlada for the past 3 days .


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

still cowashing every single day and loving it!

ladies, for the first time since i permed on june 30th., 2010, i will bring my cowashing to a full stop.

i feel the withdrawl symptoms already, lol!

i perm this saturday, so wednesday will be my LAST COWASH.

however, this time has proven to me that my hair can be cowashed even when freshly permed. i started the day after my last perm and haven't stopped since, and i think my hair has improved and grown because of it.

of course, saturday night will be the moment of truth to actually SEE the difference!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cowashed on Saturday with HV's Acai Berry.  Cowashed the past two days with Curls Coconut Curlada.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 26, 2010)

Co-washing tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2010)

Will Co-Wash tomorrow w/Claudie Honeysuckle Cream Rinse & HV Acai Phyto Berry.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2010)

Cowashed on Wednesday with HV's Amala Cream Rinse. Today cowashed with TJ's Nourish Spa.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2010)

Cowashed today with Suave Humectant.


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 29, 2010)

Shampooed and deep con tonight.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cowashed twice this weekend with Avocado and Acai.  Definitely need to cowash twice a week for good scalp health.


----------



## grow (Aug 30, 2010)

i've got a new cowash thingy going on!

anybody out there use Aubrey Organics products?

well if so, do you ever notice HOW THICK the conditioners are?

i once even cut a jar in half just to make sure i didn't waste any leftover product that i couldn't get outta there! LOL!

well, no more. yesterday i filled 2 bottles of those thick risidual bottles up, leaving those last tablespoons in there, with water and shook it up.

voila! i just "made" a nice easy to use co wash conditioner out of those risiduals! (i use the thick concentrated version for my deep conditioner treatments)
it has the runny consistency i like in a cw product and even "lathers up" when i pour it over and squish it up on my head!

i'm excited about this new discovery! i don't have to throw away those last few tablespoons of product that gets hard to get out, nor do i have to cut open the bottle to get it out!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 30, 2010)

everything is going great. I cowashed 2 days ago with WEN. Once the cold weather starts I will start incoporating Castor Oil Rinse to my cowash


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 30, 2010)

between all the cowashing (every day or two), wet bunning and incorporating sealing into my regimen, i got a MAJOR major growth spurt. i'm talking three inches in just under three months. this is the third summer i have been a member of LHCF, and i have been daily cowashing each of the three summers. it always gets me great growth and retention, but usually of the average 1/2" per month...heck, there have been a few months where i have gotten 3/4" and maybe ONE where i got a full inch, but an inch each month for three months?! this is crazy!

back on topic....i recently switched from cowashing with HE HH to cowashing with TJ nourish spa and the random HE conditioners i have laying around. trying to use up my stash, even though HE HH is my true love. moisturizing my t-shirt dried hair with kimmaytube's leave-in and sticking it in a wet bun is my everyday routine now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2010)

Will Co-Wash next wash day w/either HV Acai Berry OR Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.

HV Acai Phyto Berry, Claudies Deep Moisturizing Conditioner & Oyin Honey Hemp will be in my Co-Washing Rotation.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cowashed on Friday with Amala Cream Rinse. Cowashed with Moku Conditioner on Saturday and Sunday. Cowashed today with Step 2 of Methi Sativa.


----------



## grow (Sep 3, 2010)

co washing daily as usual.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 3, 2010)

OMG I haven't checked in here in a minute all bad. Sorry. Anyways I still been cowashing and bunning using suave humectant, suave shea butter and almond and mane and tail. Just thought I would stop in. im about two inches from grazing WL. Im excited. Hopefully by the end of this challenge I will have gotten at least another 1/2inch+.


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 3, 2010)

Cowashed last night.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cowashed on Thursday but I don't remember what I used.


----------



## grow (Sep 4, 2010)

about to cowash with my AO HSR new version (watered down, thinned out risiduals that i don't want to cut open the bottle to get lol!)

then i'm doing a comb through while in the shower with mega tek cream rinse.

love the cream rinse but the comb out in the shower with it on is new. it's working out really well!


----------



## cch24 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've noticed that my hair has become increasingly thicker. I'm pretty sure I can credit daily cowashing for this, as that's basically my entire regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2010)

Co-Washed Thursday w/Acai Berry Phyto.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2010)

Cowashed today with Amala Cream Rinse.


----------



## grow (Sep 6, 2010)

will cowash with Jane Carter Replenishing Conditioner today.

yum, it smells delicious!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Haven't checked in in a while. I've upped my co-washing back to 2-3 times a week. Loving it so far and I've been co-washing with Vo5 Honeydew Smoothie. LOVES IT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2010)

Will Co-Wash one day this week with HV Acai Phyto Berry. 

Goooood Stuff!


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 6, 2010)

About to coash in a few minutes.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 6, 2010)

Taking a break from cowashing this week because I partially straightened my hair. I miss it already, and it's only been about 2 or 3 days!!

ETA: Yay, post #1000!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cowashed several times last week and yesterday with Avocado (used it up!!!).  I also added Moist 24/7 to the mix and use Acai when I need to detangle.  Will add in the Green Tea & Hibiscus to use that up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2010)

Co-Washed today with:

Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner

*that right there is some goooooood stuff*


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2010)

I think I need to cowash today with my Alter Ego Garlic Treatment (AEGT). My scalp was fine last night after my DC but now it's itching again. I wonder if AEGT works on an itchy scalp. I don't have anything formulated for itchy scalp because I don't usually have this problem, Ughh! 

I suspect the itching to be caused by the BRX braid spray mixed with some S-Curl Moisturizer that I sprayed on my hair and scalp yesterday though. 

Or it could be the castor oil/MN/sulfur mix I put on my scalp last night. Now I have to go through a process of elimination to see which one it really is.

I hope I don't have to give up my S-Curl moisturizer though. I really like that stuff.

_~Sigh~_


----------



## cch24 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cowashing daily as usual. Preparing for my 2 years post- relaxer straightening in exactly one month!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 8, 2010)

cch24 said:


> Cowashing daily as usual. Preparing for my 2 years post- relaxer straightening in exactly one month!


 
Can't wait to see the photos!!!!!


----------



## grow (Sep 9, 2010)

Aggie darling, have you tried EO of tea tree? a few drops of that should stop that itching.

i know you are the guru,(i still study your fotki!), but just trying to help.



ladies, what's this i hear about cowashing being high manipulation???!

given that i'm not cowashing in braids and i don't wear wigs, i also don't comb my hair from root to end every time i cowash either.
many times, i just smooth it back into my baggy bun, but someone was telling me that's alot of manipulation.
what's to do.....


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 9, 2010)

grow said:


> Aggie darling, have you tried EO of tea tree? a few drops of that should stop that itching.
> 
> i know you are the guru,(i still study your fotki!), but just trying to help.
> 
> ...



If co-washing has been working for you then continue doing it. Traycee and Sunshyne from hairlista co-wash multiple times a week and they have beautiful hair. So do other woman that I can't remember their names right now. Who said that by the way, why did they say it was too much? How is their hair? Have they ever tried co-washing?


----------



## janda (Sep 9, 2010)

ladies, what's this i hear about cowashing being high manipulation???!

given that i'm not cowashing in braids and i don't wear wigs, i also don't comb my hair from root to end every time i cowash either.
many times, i just smooth it back into my baggy bun, but someone was telling me that's alot of manipulation.
what's to do.....[/QUOTE]



Grow, I have been wondering the same thing especially after seeing LadyP's amazing growth. I've been co-washing everyday this summer then wet bunning my hair. So, I've been running a comb thru my hair everyday as I can't make my bun presentable without the combing step. I will say that my hair is slathered with conditioner or a leave-in when I comb (hoping this makes a difference). I will  do a length check at the end of this month so we'll see what kind of progress I've made.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2010)

grow said:


> ladies, what's this i hear about cowashing being high manipulation???!
> 
> given that i'm not cowashing in braids and i don't wear wigs, i also don't comb my hair from root to end every time i cowash either.
> many times, i just smooth it back into my baggy bun, but someone was telling me that's alot of manipulation.
> what's to do.....


 
ITA with LaFemmeNaturelle. Do you. If it works for your hair continue to do what works.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for your help grow. I have added some tea tree eo to the castor oil/mn/sulfur mix but I guess it wasn't enough. I may need to add a little more to it. Thanks so much hun.

By the way, even gurus need some help every now and then. So don't ever feel that you can't help us out. I welcome genuine help from anyone. Even God's word declared that out of the mouth of babes, praise is perfected. So He knew that newbies, children, young ones all have something worthwhile to contribute to a cause. So thanks again sweetheart.



grow said:


> Aggie darling, have you tried EO of tea tree? a few drops of that should stop that itching.
> 
> i know you are the guru,(i still study your fotki!), but just trying to help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2010)

I slept with some Alter Ego Garlic Treatment in my hair last night and cowashed it out this morning. I don't like cowashing too much while in these braids becasue they take too long to dry. I will still try do at leat one a week along with a DC session on my days off from work.


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 9, 2010)

Can we make a winter cowash!?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Can we make a winter cowash!?


 
Cowashing does not seem to be popular during the colder months but coming from the year-round sunny Bahamas, I'm all for it.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2010)

I can definitely start a fall/winter cowash challenge. I do cut back and sometimes cowash at night rather than in the morning. It will start on the day after this one ends.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2010)

If anyone wants to post before and after pics for the Spring/Summer Cowash Challenge that would be great. Not a requirement. I'm currently in a HYH challenge so I won't be posting any pics until the end of the year.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I can definitely start a fall/winter cowash challenge. I do cut back and sometimes cowash at night rather than in the morning. It will start on the day after this one ends.



I definitely want to join the fall/winter cowash challenge Shay. So please add the new link in this challenge so we can easily find it. TIA.



Shay72 said:


> If anyone wants to post before and after pics for the Spring/Summer Cowash Challenge that would be great. Not a requirement. I'm currently in a HYH challenge so I won't be posting any pics until the end of the year.


 
I'm hiding my hair as well so I won't have any pics to show off for a while.


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 9, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Cowashing does not seem to be popular during the colder months but coming from the year-round sunny Bahamas, I'm all for it.



Oh that sucks, how come, is it because it is too cold? i just love the fact of caring for my hair so i like to cowash and i saw this thread and wondered if there would be a winter one.... hmmmm okey dokey 



Shay72 said:


> I can definitely start a fall/winter cowash challenge. I do cut back and sometimes cowash at night rather than in the morning. It will start on the day after this one ends.


 
Yeah that is what I do now, cowash at night, cool well I hope there is another one, if so I will sign up!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll still be co-washing. I co-washed 3 times a week last fall/winter and will be doing it again this year. I co-wash at night no matter what the season is so it doesn't make a difference for me.


----------



## grow (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks La Femme, Janda, Shay72, Aggie for your ideas about this important technique.

the member who mentioned cowashing as being alot of manipulation has very long hair and has been on this forum for quite some time, although i haven't seen her recently.

yet and still, i wouldn't feel comfortable mentioning her name, although coming from her, i felt a need to investigate further information. 

ita with Shay's idea that if it works, then keep it, but at the same time, knowing this member was just trying to help, based on what she knows, and knowing that she is not a newbie by any means, it do believe that cowashing must be done with care so that it doesn't create an arena for increased manipulation of the hair.

my hair is weakest when it's wet, but it's also more flexible. there must be a happy median!

Singbrina, i agree, we need to do this in the winter too! i started around february/march of this year after much reading about what works best. why should we stop now? !


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 13, 2010)

Cowashed last night.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 13, 2010)

I cowashed this morning with Salerm Cosmetics Protein Balsam Conditioner followed with Joico Intense Hydrating Conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cowashed Tuesday with a hotel condish that smelled really good and gave me soft hair.  Cowashed Wednesday with Green Tea & Hibiscus. Cowashed Wednesday night with the last of Skala SB & G3 to detangle.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cowashed with TJ Nourish Spa on Sunday and Wednesday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cowashed today and yesterday with Moist 24/7.  Will cowash with it tomorrow for wash day.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cowashed with Millcreek Keratin yesterday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cowashed this Friday with Ion's Swimmers Condish and Jasmine's Cream Rinse then yesterday with my DC mix to detangle.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 27, 2010)

Girl now you know Summer is over lol It's almost October. Come join us in the Fall/Winter co-washing challenge


----------

